# America's Got Talent (AGT) - Season 8 (2013) Discussion



## markymark_ctown

Haven't watched last night's premiere yet...reviews?


----------



## pmyers

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## dfergie

Pretty good, the first act needs his head examined though...  I like the new judges so far, they keep Howie from passing on goofy acts, at least they did last night.


----------



## pmyers

That Strange Head guy really freaked me out. Great illusion.


----------



## Donbadabon

pmyers said:


> That Strange Head guy really freaked me out. Great illusion.


It is done similar to this (spoiler alert):



Spoiler



Here is how the do it in India. It is a more permanent setup there though:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etSivpBHUmE[/media]

"Special Head" seemed to 'anchor' his walking stick into a spot on the rug when he put it down, and the smoke bomb was designed to allow him to 'unhook' himself and the collapsible seat without being obvious.



Also, has AGT always started with shows just once a week? I thought it started in the standard twice-a-week format, but the next episode isn't on until the 11th.


----------



## morac

Donbadabon said:


> Also, has AGT always started with shows just once a week? I thought it started in the standard twice-a-week format, but the next episode isn't on until the 11th.


It switches to a twice a week format when the voting starts.

Personally I'm too busy to watch a 2 hour program once a week, let alone twice. I did a lot of fast forwarding for the first episode. I did manage to catch Special Head and the 10 year old piano player/singer.

They seem to be primarily showing highlights. I'm guessing they are rushing through auditions.


----------



## gossamer88

Watched last night. Thought Mel B and Heidi were fine. But Howard (and I love Howard) standing up for some of these acts drives me nuts.

Hated the orchestra/choir. And I hate that song even more. I would have X them immediately. And putting through B-Double-O-T-Y?!!! Really?!!


----------



## Cainebj

I think Heidi and Mel B are great. 
I am quite frankly happy to see Osborne gone.

I thought the orchestra act was great.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Heidi always leers at the guys without shirts.


----------



## busyba

The 10 year old girl who sang _House of the Rising Sun_ was phenomenal!

Her voice reminded me of Alica Keys. I'd love to hear her sing _Fallin_.


----------



## markz

I liked several acts.

The snake guy had me on the edge of my seat.

Special Head was interesting, and creepy!

The 10 year old girl was phenomenal!

Didn't care for the act with the guy eating the pepper, but did like Howie eating it.

I like the new judges, although what happens in case of a tie? With 3 judges, there was no chance of a tie.


----------



## Mike Lang

markz said:


> I like the new judges, although what happens in case of a tie? With 3 judges, there was no chance of a tie.


They explained during the show that you need 3 votes to proceed.


----------



## markz

Mike Lang said:


> They explained during the show that you need 3 votes to proceed.


Thanks! I FF'd through everything but the performances and judging.


----------



## That Don Guy

Mike Lang said:


> They explained during the show that you need 3 votes to proceed.


I wonder what will happen if it's a 2-2 split in a vote for the final advancing spot (i.e. "top three, and the judges choose from #4 and #5"). My guess is, whoever got more viewer votes advances.


----------



## pmyers

So far I think Mel B has had some pretty good points/opinions, but haven't noticed Heidi bringing anything to the party.


----------



## jay_man2

pmyers said:


> So far I think Mel B has had some pretty good points/opinions, but haven't noticed Heidi bringing anything to the party.


I have.


----------



## Jayjoans

Heidi has good points too. Just her points aren't as well developed as Mel B's.


----------



## jamesbobo

I thought the dancers who made figures with their shadows were entertaining. The same goes for the "comedian" who didn't tell jokes.


----------



## mattack

I didn't like the song the orchestra was singing, but I like that idea. Hope they do other songs I like.


----------



## getreal

busyba said:


> The 10 year old girl who sang _House of the Rising Sun_ was phenomenal!
> 
> Her voice reminded me of Alica Keys. I'd love to hear her sing _Fallin_.


Personally, I'd rather not hear a 10 year old singing about falling in love or yearning for a lover or anything that implies "experience". There are so many other songs which would be more appropriate from such a talented youth.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## JLucPicard

That 10-year old's speaking voice even sounded much older than 10.

It didn't take long for me to remember that I HATE that Howie will play the stupid 'I'm not hitting my X' game just to be annoying (it works).

Add me to the list of those that didn't care for the orchestra/chorus thing.

Did they really just go through auditions for three cities in one night? That'll move things along nicely! Or is every week going to be portions from some of the same cities?

Anywho, during the intro video for Marty Brown, I kept thinking, "Is that the same Marty Brown???" Common enough name that it may not have been, but it seems it really was the guy I was thinking of - wikipedia indicates he released four albums between 1991-1996. I have a copy of his second album, "Wild Kentucky Skies". Not a main stream success, but I liked him quite a bit.


----------



## Alfer

pitersmith002 said:


> its really good i saw this show in online. nice show


Hi soon to be spammer!...glad you find the show to be nice.


----------



## That Don Guy

JLucPicard said:


> Did they really just go through auditions for three cities in one night? That'll move things along nicely! Or is every week going to be portions from some of the same cities?
> 
> Anywho, during the intro video for Marty Brown, I kept thinking, "Is that the same Marty Brown???" Common enough name that it may not have been, but it seems it really was the guy I was thinking of - wikipedia indicates he released four albums between 1991-1996. I have a copy of his second album, "Wild Kentucky Skies". Not a main stream success, but I liked him quite a bit.


I don't think this was the only "pre-Vegas auditions" show - and wasn't that just the New York auditions? That would leave two cities, followed by Vegas.

As for "names" being on the show, there have been a few; the Pendragons (a reasonably famous magic act - I think they headlined in Vegas at one point; they had definitely been on NBC a few times before this) were on the show a few years ago; apparently it was mainly so Jonathan Pendragon could show that he "was back" after nearly getting killed in an accident (he fell on the broken shaft of an arrow while trying to hang a light fixture of some sort, and it managed to pierce part of his heart).


----------



## newsposter

markz said:


> Thanks! I FF'd through everything but the performances and judging.


i have to do this too, when i saw only 3 acts in 33 minutes i was indeed vindicated. anyone who watches this live must go crazy from all the fluff.

the floating guy needs a better intro to his trick, it's sorta freaky and not in a good way. and i do wish they eliminated singing from this show. while it's a legit talent there are 1000 other shows for singers and virtually none for stuff like cats jumping through hoops. i feel singing is out of place on this show

i do realize there's a 'fan factor' here but certain acts you just know arent going to make it through to the end but just like AI, they put them in here for the entertainment value i guess.


----------



## marrone

I kinda like the early shows. They show all the goofball acts which get weeded out. They aren't worthy at all, but great for comic relief. If they aren't going to show much of them (which they didn't this time around) then that will be disappointing.

-Mike


----------



## busyba

getreal said:


> Personally, I'd rather not hear a 10 year old singing about falling in love or yearning for a lover or anything that implies "experience". There are so many other songs which would be more appropriate from such a talented youth.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


I don't necessarily agree, but I can understand the sentiment.

I do wonder, however, why then by those standards _House of the Rising Sun_ was okay.


----------



## JLucPicard

That Don Guy said:


> I don't think this was the only "pre-Vegas auditions" show - and wasn't that just the New York auditions? That would leave two cities, followed by Vegas.


I'd have to go back and look (but don't think I'm thati nterested to do it ), but I thought I saw 'transitioning segments' that mentioned New York, San Antonio (I think) and one other city on this week's show.

(Added 6/8/13)
I did happen to go back and look at this today before I deleted it from my TiVo, and about the first half-hour (just the snake guy and Marty Brown) were from San Antonio, the middle hour or so was from New York, and the last half-hour or so was from Los Angeles. I imagine we could still see more from those cities if they're just splicing stuff together I suppose.


----------



## That Don Guy

JLucPicard said:


> I'd have to go back and look (but don't think I'm thati nterested to do it ), but I thought I saw 'transitioning segments' that mentioned New York, San Antonio (I think) and one other city on this week's show.


It's possible, especially considering there were 14(!) cities where auditions took place:
Los Angeles (11/14-15)
Seattle (11/29)
Portland (12/1)
Birmingham (12/10)
Memphis (12/11)
Nashville (12/13)
Savannah (12/14)
Raleigh (12/15)
Norfolk (12/16)
San Antonio (1/12-13)
Columbus (1/19-20)
Chicago (1/26-27)
New York (2/1-2)
New Orleans (2/15-16)


----------



## spartanstew

newsposter said:


> i have to do this too, when i saw only 3 acts in 33 minutes i was indeed vindicated. anyone who watches this live must go crazy from all the fluff.


Agreed, and that's my biggest complaint about the show. I don't need 5 minutes of backstory on contestants in the first round (which Idol is also famous for). They should be showing parts of 30 acts per hour. Just show the acts. Frustrating.



newsposter said:


> and i do wish they eliminated singing from this show.


I agree with this too. There's enough singing shows, just show talent other than singing.


----------



## pmyers

getreal said:


> Personally, I'd rather not hear a 10 year old singing about falling in love or yearning for a lover or anything that implies "experience". There are so many other songs which would be more appropriate from such a talented youth.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


I hear ya! I also find it uncomfortable to watch 10 year olds doing dances like the samba and other "sexy" latin dances. I just don't like it.


----------



## Howie

JLucPicard said:


> It didn't take long for me to remember that I HATE that Howie


Hey now.


----------



## newsposter

pmyers said:


> I hear ya! I also find it uncomfortable to watch 10 year olds doing dances like the samba and other "sexy" latin dances. I just don't like it.


hope you dont watch sabado gigante then


----------



## pmyers

newsposter said:


> hope you dont watch sabado gigante then


I stick with Caliente! lol


----------



## newsposter

i'm not sure when thats on but i think i have a conflict for it..hmm


----------



## MarkofT

It's on Saturdays. It's really big.


----------



## steve614

I am always impressed when a dude who looks like he could be a football player comes on and sings opera...


----------



## busyba

steve614 said:


> I am always impressed when a dude who looks like he could be a football player comes on and sings opera...


Especially when he does the soprano part.


----------



## pmyers

steve614 said:


> I am always impressed when a dude who looks like he could be a football player comes on and sings opera...


Should this be in the "Is this racist?" thread? LOL...j/K

That guy blew my socks off!


----------



## nlsinger

My son's choir sang the song during the transition from New York to LA.


----------



## JLucPicard

Ok, speculation on the kid's magic trick:



Spoiler



Bag of popcorn already had the dollar bill in it. Kid gets a bill from Howie and makes a switch with a fake (albeit a very good one) bill that has the same serial # as the real one in the popcorn bag. Howard reads serial #. Kid switches fake bill with flash paper bill while folding it. Hocus-pocus, open the bag, serial # matches. Return that bill to Howie, or switches that bill with the one originally received from Howie and gives that one back.


Did it rather well, however it was done.

And couldn't that first guy have dressed a little better for this??? No need to go to a tux or anything, but dude, really bad jeans and a stupid 'check out receipt' T-shirt??? Didn't like that aspect at all.


----------



## bryhamm

Not a fan of acts that have to leave the stage.


----------



## late for dinner

bryhamm said:


> Not a fan of acts that have to leave the stage.


I like it when the bad acts leave the stage never to be seen again.


----------



## GoHalos

JLucPicard said:


> Ok, speculation on the kid's magic trick:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bag of popcorn already had the dollar bill in it. Kid gets a bill from Howie and makes a switch with a fake (albeit a very good one) bill that has the same serial # as the real one in the popcorn bag. Howard reads serial #. Kid switches fake bill with flash paper bill while folding it. Hocus-pocus, open the bag, serial # matches. Return that bill to Howie, or switches that bill with the one originally received from Howie and gives that one back.
> 
> 
> Did it rather well, however it was done.


Spoiler for a question:


Spoiler



So do you think that Nick was in on it (Nick: "He's taking my snacks"), or that the magician happened to be using the same brand/size snacks that they were providing to Nick? Seems a bit suspect to me. Very good trick either way, though.


----------



## JLucPicard

GoHalos said:


> Spoiler for a question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think that Nick was in on it (Nick: "He's taking my snacks"), or that the magician happened to be using the same brand/size snacks that they were providing to Nick? Seems a bit suspect to me. Very good trick either way, though.





Spoiler



I don't think those were actually Nick's snacks at all, just another one of those silly things Nick says in his 'duties' as ringmaster. I didn't take a close look at the bag, but I didn't immediately recognize it as something I knew. I just figured it could be either (a) a regional brand of something that I wouldn't know about in the Midwest or (b) a generic 'popcorn' snack bag or something like that - along the lines of a pop can that says "Cola" on it. The guy's own prop that he brought with him, not something he just found there and chose to utilize.


----------



## busyba

The popcorn bag was Orville Redenbocker brand. Aren't they an AGT sponsor?


----------



## JLucPicard

busyba said:


> The popcorn bag was Orville Redenbocker brand. Aren't they an AGT sponsor?


Yes - they are. Makes total sense that it could be a 'gimmicked' bag with the promotional tie in. (As I mentioned, I didn't pay much attention to the bag, so thanks for pointing that out!)


----------



## morac

JLucPicard said:


> Ok, speculation on the kid's magic trick:
> 
> * SPOILER *
> Did it rather well, however it was done.





Spoiler



i just watched this trick and he took the bill and immediately held it up to the camera and the serial number matched what was read. There wasn't any cut away, so I don't see how he could have swapped the bill. I'm not saying he couldn't have, but even in slow mo it didn't show (or they cut part of the act).


----------



## sharkster

I don't watch this show, but I saw something on the young man singing opera, this morning, so I found the video and watched him.

Love him! These are the stories that I love and, of course, his talent is brilliant. I cried. I don't know what the song was about but it sounded so tragic. I hope he has every success after having to deal with the awfulness of his 'family' in tossing him out for being gay.  I loved how Howie said they were his family now and they are very proud of him.


----------



## pdhenry

sharkster said:


> I don't know what the song was about but it sounded so tragic.


Con te Partiro (loosely translated in the English version as "Time to say Goodbye" but a literal translation of the title is "I will go with you".) Andrea Boccelli and Sarah Brightman have both recorded it.


----------



## smbaker

spartanstew said:


> Agreed, and that's my biggest complaint about the show. I don't need 5 minutes of backstory on contestants in the first round (which Idol is also famous for). They should be showing parts of 30 acts per hour. Just show the acts. Frustrating.


I agree, and it would kill me to have to watch this without a DVR and/or to watch it without doing something else, like playing with an ipad during the backstories.

The content-to-noise ratio of the auditions in poor and getting poorer. I thought in the beginning of the series we were able to see many more acts than we do now.

I also noticed last week a lack of "bad" acts. It's taking some of the suspense out of it, I no longer wonder if each act is going to be good or bad, but generally assume it's going to be good. The exception is a rapid-fire assortment of 4 bad acts, usually timed for the middle of the episode. It's becoming too predictable.



pmeyers said:


> I hear ya! I also find it uncomfortable to watch 10 year olds doing dances like the samba and other "sexy" latin dances. I just don't like it.


I dislike almost all of the acts with kids. They're almost universally a kid doing something well that you would expect the kid to not be able to do. It's not the "best talent" in America; it's average talent from an unexpected source.

I feel the same way about people-who-don't-look-like-opera-singers-singing-opera, now a recurring theme on the show. They aren't really good opera singers. They're just average singers with an unconventional physical appearance for the genre.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Weightlifters moving on to Vegas? Really?

Loved the female singer toward the end of last night's show...great pipes!


----------



## pdhenry

markymark_ctown said:


> Weightlifters moving on to Vegas? Really?


Don't forget that in years past a significant number of the acts that "go to Vegas" literally don't leave the airport.


----------



## busyba

Did I miss something or was there no ridiculously bad acts (or even a single "X") in the latest episode? Was there even a montage of bad acts?


----------



## loubob57

busyba said:


> Did I miss something or was there no ridiculously bad acts (or even a single "X") in the latest episode? Was there even a montage of bad acts?


I don't recall hearing the buzzer either.


----------



## late for dinner

I liked it that way!


----------



## SueAnn

Im hoping there is a show that is all Xs. To me - the best part of auditions are the totally bad acts.


----------



## 2004raptor

Only caught part of an episode on my DVR, not sure what night it was from. It was the you magician. Was he 16? He made the dollar bill transport into the chip bag. 

How'd he do that?


----------



## late for dinner

SueAnn said:


> Im hoping there is a show that is all Xs. To me - the best part of auditions are the totally bad acts.


I would have no interest in watching that, this weeks show was perfect, no crap acts.


----------



## newsposter

i always wondered how such a large group would indeed be able to move to vegas and do a full time show. but yet they let groups like the military wives in for fluff i guess. 

i cant remember all the past winners but has a 'large group' ever won?


----------



## pdhenry

I don't think they move to Las Vegas any more, but they headline "a show" in Vegas. and do a national tour with the rest of the Top Ten acts.

Usually the winner has been a sionger, but "Big groups" have made the finale (e.g., Team Iluminate in 2011, Fighting Gravity in 2010).


----------



## GoHalos

2004raptor said:


> Only caught part of an episode on my DVR, not sure what night it was from. It was the you magician. Was he 16? He made the dollar bill transport into the chip bag.
> 
> How'd he do that?


We were discussing that trick in posts #40-#47 above.


----------



## That Don Guy

pdhenry said:


> I don't think they move to Las Vegas any more, but they headline "a show" in Vegas. and do a national tour with the rest of the Top Ten acts.
> 
> Usually the winner has been a sionger, but "Big groups" have made the finale (e.g., Team Iluminate in 2011, Fighting Gravity in 2010).


There was only one "national tour". Now, there is an AGT show in Vegas that starts in October and runs for a month or two. I think they get Jerry Springer to host it.

Speaking of Vegas, here's something to think about concerning the success of AGT performers: Jabbawockeez (which was eliminated in Vegas in Season 2) just opened at the Luxor (on the Las Vegas Strip), with a run listed through at least the end of the year, while 2010 winner Michael Grimm has a one-night stand at the Aliante Hotel, located out in the Vegas boondocks.


----------



## pdhenry

That Don Guy said:


> There was only one "national tour". Now, there is an AGT show in Vegas that starts in October and runs for a month or two. I think they get Jerry Springer to host it.


I was basing my info from the Wikipedia article which says, "Since season five, the show has also made the winner the headline act of a national tour with runners up following the final show, stopping in 25 cities."

Looks like there was to have been a tour in early 2013, but it was cancelled.


----------



## That Don Guy

pdhenry said:


> Looks like there was to have been a tour in early 2013, but it was cancelled.


The press release for this tour mentions the top acts from 2011 as well as 2012, so I am assuming there was no actual tour following the 2011 season (season six).

I wonder what the "unforeseen circumstance" was that caused the entire tour to shut down before it even started. It might have something to do with 2011 winner Landau Eugene Murphy Jr., as I can't find any reference to the tour on his website (not even in the news archives), which is strange as he is listed as being on the tour.


----------



## Cainebj

That Don Guy said:


> I wonder what the "unforeseen circumstance" was.


Usually that is code for bad ticket sales.


----------



## That Don Guy

busyba said:


> Did I miss something or was there no ridiculously bad acts (or even a single "X") in the latest episode?


That episode was only an hour long (because of the two-hour _The Voice_ finale). Usually, with shorter audition episodes of shows, "bad acts" are the first to go. (_American Idol_ and _The X Factor_ seem to be exceptions as people expect to see bad acts - especially the latter now, as it's not so much the bad acts themselves as watching Simon react to them.)

I did notice in the credits that a single montage may include acts from different cities.


----------



## KungFuCow

Cainebj said:


> Usually that is code for bad ticket sales.


We went to see the tour the year Michael Grimm won (I guess the only year there has been a tour) and it was a great show for the most part. The guy that did the bicycle stuff was banged up and couldnt do much but other than that, it was a lot of fun.

I do think you're probably right.. they ending up moving the stage WAY up from where the original seating plan had it being set up. It was crowded but they were only using about 1/4 of the arena.

Its too bad. I enjoyed it and would go again if they came around here. It wasnt super expensive and we had a really good time. Each act came on twice.


----------



## JLucPicard

Holy cow - what was with the 6-year old horror rock girl? She almost had a serial-killer in the making vibe to her - did she even smile once??? Yet despite that, I almost want to see her again!


----------



## Howie

There was a woman I worked with for 15 years that was on the show last week with her husband. They were the ones in the chicken suits that Stern hated. They got X'ed out before they even got started good.


----------



## fmowry

They need to get rid of the kids that do things OK that adults do better. Especially hiphop kid dancers. They are never better than the best adult dancers.

Can't believe the gum sculptor didn't advance!


----------



## JLucPicard

fmowry said:


> Can't believe the gum sculptor didn't advance!


Not trying to be argumentative, but was that a serious comment? I didn't see the winking smiley.

Aside from the fact that I couldn't really see what he had created, even with any close up camera work (I did see something that _kind of_ resembled a dolphin), this has got to be one of the most boring things to see in a live performance in a venue of any size.


----------



## fmowry

JLucPicard said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, but was that a serious comment? I didn't see the winking smiley.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I couldn't really see what he had created, even with any close up camera work (I did see something that _kind of_ resembled a dolphin), this has got to be one of the most boring things to see in a live performance in a venue of any size.


C'mon. Did that really need a smiley? Unless he's sculpting a lifesize Michelangelo's David, do we really want to see a guy make anything with chewed gum?


----------



## JLucPicard

Whew! I thought I was losing it!


Or you were!


----------



## wprager

pmyers said:


> I hear ya! I also find it uncomfortable to watch 10 year olds doing dances like the samba and other "sexy" latin dances. I just don't like it.


Nowhere near as bad as Toddlers and Tiaras.


----------



## newsposter

wprager said:


> Nowhere near as bad as Toddlers and Tiaras.


sabado gigante is like this also sometimes


----------



## nickels

So far most of the acts aren't impressing me compared to last year. The coolest thing to date is the people doing the gymnastic shadow act. Last year we had the people that made artwork to music (CMYKs), the earth harp guy, and that Lightwire Theater group that did their show with lights.

I don't expect those creative, mind-blowing acts to win against dancing dogs, but I at least like to see innovation and creativity. This year seems like a bunch of run-of-the-mill acts so far.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Any comments on the Vegas show? Haven't watched the full episode, but surprised to see some of that acts sent home so far...


----------



## bryhamm

markymark_ctown said:


> Any comments on the Vegas show? Haven't watched the full episode, but surprised to see some of that acts sent home so far...


Pretty much par for the course with me ... agreed with most of the decisions, but there are some acts they put through that just has me scratching my head.

I have come to the realization that I don't like Howie on the judging panel any more. I am agreeing with the comments that Howard, Heidi and Mel are saying, but not with Howie as much.


----------



## bryhamm

A prime example is the little "screaming" girl singer. I didn't think she should have even made it past the auditions, let alone be pushed through to RCMH


----------



## markymark_ctown

bee-double-oh-tee-why


----------



## busyba

Is it just me, or has this season been somewhat of a snoozefest as compared to last season? (I can't speak to seasons before last year since that was the first one I watched).

Also, I'm surprised that the unicycle/bowl-juggler girl got passed through. The way I saw it, even if she _hadn't_ messed up, it was the exact same act as her first audition. That's the kind of thing that they boot people for, isn't it?


----------



## That Don Guy

busyba said:


> Also, I'm surprised that the unicycle/bowl-juggler girl got passed through. The way I saw it, even if she _hadn't_ messed up, it was the exact same act as her first audition. That's the kind of thing that they boot people for, isn't it?


Well, in the first season, they had Quickchange (the quick change artist couple), that did the same act every week, albeit with slightly different costumes, and Piers called them to the carpet for that. However, in later seasons, I can think of a couple of acts that tried doing "something different" in one round, probably because they were afraid of being labeled as one-trick ponies, only to be eliminated by the viewers (who weren't interested in their "B act").

The fact that there are 60 acts going to Radio City Music Hall makes me think they're going to do something I don't think they have done in a while - break the acts up into 4 groups of 15, only to tell five of the acts in each group on live television that they're eliminated without being able to perform again (unless they're invited to the Wild Card round). It's bad enough when the judges send someone to Vegas, only to tell them to get on the next plane home without giving them the chance to perform again.

Then again, I also haven't heard anything about a "YouTube's Got Talent" round this year; maybe there will be 5 weeks of 12 finalists rather than 4 weeks plus the YouTube round.


----------



## pdhenry

busyba said:


> Also, I'm surprised that the unicycle/bowl-juggler girl got passed through. The way I saw it, even if she _hadn't_ messed up, it was the exact same act as her first audition. That's the kind of thing that they boot people for, isn't it?


I believe she kicked up one additional bowl.


----------



## pmyers

markymark_ctown said:


> bee-double-oh-tee-why


I hate you!.....LOL I had just gotten that out of my head from last night!


----------



## markymark_ctown

Oh well, what ya gonna do?


----------



## bryhamm

markymark_ctown said:


> Oh well, what ya gonna do?


the rain dance


----------



## KungFuCow

I cant believe they sent home the black guy that sang country. I thought he was awesome.

Same with the opera guy.. he was better than the gay kid.. they kept the gay kid because of "his story."

I too was surprised by the screaming little girl. She was awful and I dont understand why they kept her.

Im glad they kept the red head around that got hosed because of the sound guy's screwup.. she deserved it and it would have been crappy to send her home after that.

Some of the others I just dont know. I thought the white kid that did the crazy dancing was good too and they sent him home and kept Kid the Whiz who screwed up in his second audition...

I dont mind Howie but I really dont like Mel B. I dont feel like she has any business judging talent when she doesnt have any.


----------



## jamesbobo

I'm surprised they didn't let one of the girl singers through who I thought was good. Much better than the screaming little girl.


----------



## nlsinger

That Don Guy said:


> *It's bad enough when the judges send someone to Vegas, only to tell them to get on the next plane home without giving them the chance to perform again.*


That's for damn sure. They put our boys on a 5am plane, they went from airport to hotel waiting room for 12 hours, went to bed, got up the next day, waited I don't know how long, just for Howie to tell them they weren't continuing.
And the thing is, they had to know, they only had a few of the boys come to Vegas.


----------



## Sromkie

KungFuCow said:


> I thought the white kid that did the crazy dancing was good too and they sent him home and kept Kid the Whiz who screwed up in his second audition...


Yeah, I disagreed with that decision too. The kid that did the animation-style hip hop was really good. Kid the Whiz screwed up more than once in his second audition. I'm amazed none of the judges have never seen this before. The kid's not even that great at it compared to others I have seen on the subway. I guess it's a given, though, that the judges don't ride the NY Subway, so that's why they haven't seen it before, but there are several groups of guys who do that style dancing every day on the subway who are better than Kid the Whiz.


----------



## late for dinner

KungFuCow said:


> Same with the opera guy.. he was better than the gay kid.. they kept the gay kid because of "his story."


I thought just the opposite, the young kid was much better than the older guy. I didn't even think it was close.

then again I am no opera critic.


----------



## newsposter

i'm almost ready to cancel the SP but instead just FF thru it because i do love the magic. anyone know how the book ripped page trick is done? 

the woman with the person going thru her body was really not polished at all. seemed very amateur


----------



## Donbadabon

newsposter said:


> i'm almost ready to cancel the SP but instead just FF thru it because i do love the magic. anyone know how the book ripped page trick is done?


Just a pure guess from me, but I think the playing card had a small piece of the page 60 attached to it.

When he showed them the page number and the first word, notice he didn't open the book all the way - he just turned the edge back just enough for them to see it.

So page 60 had been torn out before he started, he had a small 'page 60' piece from another copy of the book attached to the playing card, and that is what they saw when he gave them a peek.


----------



## steve614

Re: The people sent home from Vegas without being able to perform again.

A) Don't they do this every season?
B) Hey, at least they got a free trip to Vegas, right? Unless they have to find their own way, of course. Then it would suck.


----------



## markz

Donbadabon said:


> Just a pure guess from me, but I think the playing card had a small piece of the page 60 attached to it.
> 
> When he showed them the page number and the first word, notice he didn't open the book all the way - he just turned the edge back just enough for them to see it.
> 
> So page 60 had been torn out before he started, he had a small 'page 60' piece from another copy of the book attached to the playing card, and that is what they saw when he gave them a peek.


That makes perfect sense. I couldn't figure out how it was done.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> The fact that there are 60 acts going to Radio City Music Hall makes me think they're going to do something I don't think they have done in a while - break the acts up into 4 groups of 15, only to tell five of the acts in each group on live television that they're eliminated without being able to perform again (unless they're invited to the Wild Card round). It's bad enough when the judges send someone to Vegas, only to tell them to get on the next plane home without giving them the chance to perform again.
> 
> Then again, I also haven't heard anything about a "YouTube's Got Talent" round this year; maybe there will be 5 weeks of 12 finalists rather than 4 weeks plus the YouTube round.


The TV listings say that 12 acts will perform on Tuesday, so it looks like all 60 will get to perform (and there probably won't be a YouTube week this year) - let me see if I can work out a schedule based on last year (all dates are Tuesdays):
7/23, 7/30, 8/6, 8/13, 8/20 - 12 performances per week; 4 per week advance to the semi-final 24
8/27 - Wild Card week; four more advance
9/3, 9/10 - 12 performances per week; 3 per week go to the final 6
9/17 - final 6; this is the final week, as NBC has announced Chicago Fire's season premiere is the following Tuesday.



Donbadabon said:


> Just a pure guess from me, but I think the playing card had a small piece of the page 60 attached to it.
> 
> When he showed them the page number and the first word, notice he didn't open the book all the way - he just turned the edge back just enough for them to see it.
> 
> So page 60 had been torn out before he started, he had a small 'page 60' piece from another copy of the book attached to the playing card, and that is what they saw when he gave them a peek.


When I first saw it, I thought that the book was specially printed somehow with a "Page 60" somewhere else in the book - and I don't think I was alone, as after the trick, Howie is looking through the book, probably searching for Page 60. Then again, the magician is using one of his pinkies to hold down the bottom of the card - probably so no one will look closely at the book and notice that the "Page 60" text is followed immediately by Page 58 text.


----------



## nlsinger

steve614 said:


> Re: The people sent home from Vegas without being able to perform again.
> 
> A) Don't they do this every season?
> B) Hey, at least they got a free trip to Vegas, right? Unless they have to find their own way, of course. Then it would suck.


For how the trip there was structured, it could have been anywhere in the world.


----------



## MarkofT

nlsinger said:


> That's for damn sure. They put our boys on a 5am plane, they went from airport to hotel waiting room for 12 hours, went to bed, got up the next day, waited I don't know how long, just for Howie to tell them they weren't continuing.
> And the thing is, they had to know, they only had a few of the boys come to Vegas.


I was wondering if they made it or not. I didn't see any large group like the choir in any of the wide shots so I wasn't sure what happened.


----------



## nlsinger

There was a lot of strange stuff happening surrounding their participation, but the first part was fun for all of them, so I'm glad they had the experience.


----------



## Cainebj

Does anyone remember the band from NY with the 3 siblings - two sisters and a brother? 

I don't remember seeing them at all during the callbacks and was wondering if they got sent right through to NY or if they dropped out or something?


----------



## Cainebj

well i did my own research they were called 212 Green from Harlem - they aren't listed as contestants in the live show - i wonder what happened to them?


----------



## KungFuCow

Cainebj said:


> well i did my own research they were called 212 Green from Harlem - they aren't listed as contestants in the live show - i wonder what happened to them?


Their web page doesnt mention it either. I thought they were pretty good.. kind of odd.. wonder if they got a better offer and had to drop out.


----------



## bryhamm

Three of the acts stood out to me and should move on:

Collins Keys
Kristeff Brothers
Tellavision


The last one was a bit tougher, but I give it to Branden James


----------



## morac

#tuchas

Assuming the judges weren't in on It, I have no idea how Collins Key did this. Obviously he had to write down the hash tags after they were said, but I didn't see any time he would have had a chance to do so. It was a good trick, but I don't think it was Radio City Music Hall good.

The Kristef Brothers were very good. 

Of the other groups, Anna Christine and American Hitmen were good. 

TellAvision was pretty good, but not great. There were some timing issues in the performance. 

Maybe it was just me, but I thought Branden James was slightly off key. I didn't think he was that great. I skipped over his story so maybe that was skewing the judges.

I though the comedian (Kevin) was okay. He had some good jokes, but there was something off about him.

Hype was just okay. I agree with Howard. 

The escape artist (Alexandria) was okay, but I've seen it before and I've seen some escape artists take longer than a minute. 

Fresh Faces are talented, but their routine was a mess.

Special Head, uh no. Screaming girl, definitely NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Einselen

Can someone tell me where the city of Tampa Bay is? I know NBC/AGT said it was in Florida but I still can't find it on the map. (sorry pet peeve)


----------



## morac

Einselen said:


> Can someone tell me where the city of Tampa Bay is? I know NBC/AGT said it was in Florida but I still can't find it on the map. (sorry pet peeve)


I don't think Tampa Bay is a city. It's a bay. Tampa is a city.

Map link


----------



## LoadStar

morac said:


> I don't think Tampa Bay is a city. It's a bay. Tampa is a city.
> 
> Map link











... well, not a joke, but that was Einselen's point.


----------



## pdhenry

morac said:


> #tuchas
> 
> Assuming the judges weren't in on It, I have no idea how Collins Key did this.


Near as I can figure, it gets carried in on the ladder, filled in offstage. There were one or two opportunities for sleight of hand when he's opening the box as it sits on the top step of the ladder. But still it was executed flawlessly,


----------



## busyba

pdhenry said:


> Near as I can figure, it gets carried in on the ladder, filled in offstage. *There were one or two opportunities for sleight of hand when he's opening the box as it sits on the top step of the ladder. * But still it was executed flawlessly,


I thought I spotted those moves as well, until I saw the size of the paper that the stuff was written on.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, it was only a guess based on my presumption of the only opportunity to accomplish it. Maybe it's some compartment built into the top step, so when he removes it from the box he's really removing it from the compartment in the step (I'm working from memory).


----------



## Donbadabon

morac said:


> #tuchas
> 
> Assuming the judges weren't in on It, I have no idea how Collins Key did this.


The box is similar to the "Master Prediction System", as seen here:

http://www.wellingtonent.com/products/classicpredict.html

My pure guess is the box has a printer of some sort inside, and the paper is wrapped around it. When the judges give their answers, someone back-stage types in their answers on a keyboard, which then gets transmitted to the printer.

If anyone here has $2995 burning a hole in their pocket, we can find out for sure.


----------



## morac

Donbadabon said:


> The box is similar to the "Master Prediction System", as seen here:
> 
> http://www.wellingtonent.com/products/classicpredict.html
> 
> My pure guess is the box has a printer of some sort inside, and the paper is wrapped around it. When the judges give their answers, someone back-stage types in their answers on a keyboard, which then gets transmitted to the printer.
> 
> If anyone here has $2995 burning a hole in their pocket, we can find out for sure.


The box certainly looks the same. It doesn't say anything about printing out to look handwritten, but for nearly $3000 it might. It does say it folds the paper and seals it in an envelope.


----------



## KungFuCow

You can usually predict whos going through by the judge's comments. That being said, Im going with Anna Christine, The Kirstef Brothers, Brandon James (Although I didnt think he did that well) and Collins Keys.

They were critical of Anna but all of them praised her. If the judges are split, they usually dont get put through.


----------



## pmyers

I really enjoyed the "kid" magician. I like that he used modern technology in his act. 

The one thing that KILLS me about this show is right at the end there is the following disclaimer (paraphrased)

"The $1million prize is paid out over a 40 year annuity but the winner may chose to take the present value cash equivalant".

Really! You can't just give them the $1mill. That's $25k a year!

What is the present cash value equivalant of $1mill based on 40 years?


----------



## late for dinner

pmyers said:


> What is the present cash value equivalant of $1mill based on 40 years?


What's your discount rate?


----------



## morac

pmyers said:


> Really! You can't just give them the $1mill. That's $25k a year!
> 
> What is the present cash value equivalant of $1mill based on 40 years?


With taxes, it's not even that. Also any of those ensemble groups would split the prize, so at most they are getting a few thousand dollars a year. I won't even get into inflation.

Really the prize isn't that great. If someone is doing it for the million dollars, he/she will be disappointed. The prize also includes touring and a show in Vegas. I'm assuming the winner gets at least some of the proceeds from that.

Still there's a reason past winners for the most part have vanished into obscurity.


----------



## late for dinner

Terry Fador is doing pretty good though (estimated net worth $100 million)


----------



## pmyers

morac said:


> With taxes, it's not even that. Also any of those ensemble groups would split the prize, so at most they are getting a few thousand dollars a year. I won't even get into inflation.
> 
> Really the prize isn't that great. If someone is doing it for the million dollars, he/she will be disappointed. The prize also includes touring and a show in Vegas. I'm assuming the winner gets at least some of the proceeds from that.
> 
> Still there's a reason past winners for the most part have vanished into obscurity.


Totally agree. The prize isn't that great and the real money is in what MIGHT happen after the show is over, but I still believe the producers/owners should be ashamed of just not paying out the prize in one lump.


----------



## pdhenry

pmyers said:


> What is the present cash value equivalant of $1mill based on 40 years?


Around $400K but it depends on the rate used. I used the particular calculator's default of 2.3%


----------



## late for dinner

pdhenry said:


> Around $400K but it depends on the rate used. I used the particular calculator's default of 2.3%


too low of a rate. An appropriate discount rate for a structured settlement funding transaction is between 8-14% depending on who's making the payment.


----------



## morac

late for dinner said:


> Terry Fador is doing pretty good though (estimated net worth $100 million)


Hence my "for the most part" clarifier. Terry's the exception to the rule though. Other than him and Jackie Evancho, who didn't win and was already a professional, the rest of the winning singers have had horrible album sales. Other than a half time performance at an NBA game, I haven't seen Olate Dogs mentioned anywhere this year.


----------



## pdhenry

10% even compunded annually makes the current value less than $25,000. No one would be willing to accept less than one year's return on the time payment, I'd suspect.


----------



## late for dinner

pdhenry said:


> 10% even compunded annually makes the current value less than $25,000. No one would be willing to accept less than one year's return on the time payment, I'd suspect.


that doesn't make sense to me - did you drop a zero? The PV of 25k a year for 40 years at 10% is $244 thousand.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> 10% even compunded annually makes the current value less than $25,000. No one would be willing to accept less than one year's return on the time payment, I'd suspect.


It depends. $25,000 forty years from now is going to worth a lot less than $25,000 today. With good interest rates, lump sum could be worth more overall. The major hit is the higher tax rate you pay with a lump sum payment.

For lotteries, lump sum payouts are usually around 60% of the total. 25% is taken for federal tax, plus whatever state tax there is, so $400,000 is a good ballpark after tax figure for a million dollar lottery. Most lotteries are annualized over 25 to 30 years though, so the AGT payout is likely to be lower.


----------



## pdhenry

late for dinner said:


> that doesn't make sense to me - did you drop a zero? The PV of 25k a year for 40 years at 10% is $244 thousand.


I blame the calculator that I randomly chose (linked above).



morac said:


> It depends. $25,000 forty years from now is going to worth a lot less than $25,000 today.


Enthusiastically agreed, but 25,000 _lump sum_ vs. 25,000 _per year_?


----------



## Donbadabon

It is 2013 and we still can't sing 'get high with a little help from my friends' on tv. Crazy.

Let's spend some time together.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> I blame the calculator that I randomly chose (linked above).
> 
> Enthusiastically agreed, but 25,000 lump sum vs. 25,000 per year?


I agree, there's no way the lump sum could be $25,000.


----------



## late for dinner

morac said:


> I agree, there's no way the lump sum could be $25,000.


 4 % disc rate 494,819 
6 % disc rate 376,157 
8 % disc rate 298,115 
10 % disc rate 244,476

before taxes


----------



## nlsinger

The show takes a significant agent's fee if you get gigs after the show.


----------



## JLucPicard

Just finished watching last night's live show and I want to get my thoughts out before reading others and seeing any results:

Anna Christine - Ok performance but boring song.

Tellavision - Lame! Why did Howie stand up for that? I agreed with Howard.

American Hitmen - I like these guys, but I really didn't like that performance much. When Heidi said, "I want it harder", I wondered if she hears herself when she says things like that. 

Special Head - He didn't disappear, his illumination went dark, they moved his prop offstage and he ran to the facade/balcony/whatever. I hate his gimmick and don't care for his presentation. Extremely dangerous??? Please! Glad the judges pretty saw it the same way.

Fresh Faces - Cute, yes. You work hard and are to be commended, but this is not a million dollar act. Your 15 minutes is over for now.

Collins Key - I was amazed and have NO clue about how he did that one! Definitely through to the semis.

Kevin Downey Jr - Dud! I hate this guys act from delivery to material. I would never pay to see this guy. This is the first time tonight my opinion is diametrically opposed to Howard's opinion.

Aarilyn & Izzy - Buh-bye!

Alexandria the Great - Might get through by default depending on how the rest of the night plays out. The narrative needs a LOT of work if it's supposed to add to the act.

KriStef - Kind of fun and very impressive. Their strength and athleticism amazes me.

Hype - Not sure what to think. I liked the old Gene Kelly-style music for a change of pace. Talented but not really a WOW performance.

Branden James - I know this is going come out wrong, but I am so over the "I'm gay, I need acceptance" having to play out on a national stage. Get on with your talent already. That said, there is something about the tone if his voice that just bugs the crap out of me. I don't see him as a million dollar talent, either.

I jotted my comments on paper before listening to the judges and was surprised that I mostly agreed with a lot of theirs.

If it were up to me the four going through would be Collins Key, KriStef, American Hitmen and I suppose Hype, or maybe Anna Christne (though I don't think either one will go much farther).

Now off to watch the results show!


----------



## morac

Can't say I'm surprised by the results. 

Also they should just vote 2 and 2 every results show and "let America decide".


----------



## Jayjoans

Collins Key= Watch when he sets the box down on the ladder, he doesn't just set it down, he "clicks" it into place. Offstage a person writes down the answers on the paper and installs it in the top step while he's making happy talk by going over each person's answers again. It's rolled up and then compressed into an oval to fit in the ladder. When he reaches into the box and removes it from the hiding place, it expands to a circle again, looking much too big to have come out of the ladder.

Easy peasy.


----------



## MScottC

Did anyone else notice an audio level issue with last night's results show? I had to double my audio level just to bring it to a reasonable level, then commercials were blasting. WNBC in NYC over Comcast.


----------



## JLucPicard

MScottC said:


> Did anyone else notice an audio level issue with last night's results show? I had to double my audio level just to bring it to a reasonable level, then commercials were blasting. WNBC in NYC over Comcast.


I had the same issue (KARE on DirecTV). Coming out of FF at the commercial breaks and hitting the tail end of the commercial - yowza! That was loud!


----------



## Zephyr

MScottC said:


> Did anyone else notice an audio level issue with last night's results show? I had to double my audio level just to bring it to a reasonable level, then commercials were blasting. WNBC in NYC over Comcast.


Yea, we're in a hotel in DE which further throttles the sound at about 60% so we could barely hear it. Worse, the show was so full of (noisier) commercials, I simply went to bed without surviving to the end.


----------



## scsiguy72

Same thing in SF bay area. I had the sound at 60 (40 is average) and the commercials were screaming loud. Very annoying having adjust the volume up and down all night


----------



## pmyers

And that's why you don't have 4 judges....


----------



## bryhamm

pmyers said:


> And that's why you don't have 4 judges....


this. as soon as Nick said the judges were going to decide, I thought to myself that it was going to be a tie.


----------



## getreal

I was surprised that American Hitmen went out so soon!

I can't stand the sound on all of these talent shows where the producers encourage the youngsters in the audience to scream and clap rhythmically throughout performances. It makes me wonder how the judges, who are only feet from the audience, can hear anything!


----------



## pmyers

getreal said:


> I was surprised that American Hitmen went out so soon!..


What's even more surprising was that Howard (who has been adament about finding a band) picked that girl over them....and I thought she did terrible.


----------



## That Don Guy

pmyers said:


> And that's why you don't have 4 judges....


At least they didn't say in advance who was 4th in the voting and who was 5th (I think they used to in the past) - otherwise it might influence the voting.

Also, I am slightly surprised somebody (say, oh, I don't know, how about, the judge who reportedly demanded that the show move to the New York area because he didn't want to fly back and forth to do the show and his radio show) didn't "request" that his vote count double in case of a tie.



getreal said:


> I was surprised that American Hitmen went out so soon!


Something tells me they'll be back on August 27, which, if I counted correctly, is when the Wild Card round should be. In fact, I'm a little surprised there isn't a rule that says that each week's "top five" act that isn't voted through to the semi-finals automatically qualifies for the Wild Card round.


----------



## jamesbobo

Jayjoans said:


> Collins Key= Watch when he sets the box down on the ladder, he doesn't just set it down, he "clicks" it into place. Offstage a person writes down the answers on the paper and installs it in the top step while he's making happy talk by going over each person's answers again. It's rolled up and then compressed into an oval to fit in the ladder. When he reaches into the box and removes it from the hiding place, it expands to a circle again, looking much too big to have come out of the ladder.


Yes. There is really no need for someone to come offstage other then the fact that the responses are written offstage and someone has to get it to the box.


----------



## pdhenry

The responses were removed from within a clear cylinder inside the box - it's not clear how it would have gone from inside the top step to inside the cylinder but I agree that that's the most likely scenario.


----------



## Jayjoans

The cylinder is flexible too, but one's assumption is that it's a hard round cylinder. I noticed during the replay last night that the paper had actually creased to some degree when he unfolded it, it wasn't a flat sheet of paper.

I'd also like to add that his mannerisms are very annoying, the cheesy grin, the open mouth look of complete amazement every time they clap for him, the weepy eyes, the open mouth guffawing at the slightest hint of comedy is extremely bothersome. I get the sense that he's pretty proud of himself and actually does think he's the hippest, most handsome young magician on the planet. I also assume that dad is his assistant, always backstage.


----------



## busyba

Jayjoans said:


> I'd also like to add that his mannerisms are very annoying, the cheesy grin, the open mouth look of complete amazement every time they clap for him, the weepy eyes, the open mouth guffawing at the slightest hint of comedy is extremely bothersome.


Yeah... It was sweet at first when it appeared to be genuine and heartfelt. It's starting to seem deliberately put on now.

No matter how the contest ends up for him though, he's going to be waist-deep in 'tang for the foreseeable future....


----------



## mcb08

busyba said:


> Yeah... It was sweet at first when it appeared to be genuine and heartfelt. It's starting to seem deliberately put on now.
> 
> No matter how the contest ends up for him though, he's going to be waist-deep in 'tang for the foreseeable future....












Had to be done.


----------



## loubob57

Jayjoans said:


> Collins Key= Watch when he sets the box down on the ladder, he doesn't just set it down, he "clicks" it into place. Offstage a person writes down the answers on the paper and installs it in the top step while he's making happy talk by going over each person's answers again. It's rolled up and then compressed into an oval to fit in the ladder. When he reaches into the box and removes it from the hiding place, it expands to a circle again, looking much too big to have come out of the ladder.
> 
> Easy peasy.


I definitely noticed that the box was clicked into place onto the top step.



MScottC said:


> Did anyone else notice an audio level issue with last night's results show? I had to double my audio level just to bring it to a reasonable level, then commercials were blasting. WNBC in NYC over Comcast.


OTA WFAA in DFW. I usually have my receiver at -20dB but had to crank it to like -8dB. So yes the audio was unusually quiet.


----------



## KungFuCow

Ive rewatched this about 20 times and I dont see how they could come out of the ladder. The reason is because of the lid. If it was compressed, the lid would have had to compress too and I dont think it would have stayed on. I can see the tube compressing like you guys say but not the lid.


----------



## crowtoo

KungFuCow said:


> Ive rewatched this about 20 times and I dont see how they could come out of the ladder. The reason is because of the lid. If it was compressed, the lid would have had to compress too and I dont think it would have stayed on. I can see the tube compressing like you guys say but not the lid.


When he grabs the box, he definitely does "something" with his left hand. It looks like he is reaching into the box or through the box and grabbing the paper from the ladder with his left hand. Something is going on there, I just can't figure out exactly what.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## busyba

crowtoo said:


> When he grabs the box, he definitely does "something" with his left hand. It looks like he is reaching into the box or through the box and grabbing the paper from the ladder with his left hand. Something is going on there, I just can't figure out exactly what.
> 
> Chris
> [email protected]


I think he's just tripping the lever for whatever mechanism delivers the tube into the box (probably through the bottom).


----------



## KungFuCow

busyba said:


> I think he's just tripping the lever for whatever mechanism delivers the tube into the box (probably through the bottom).


Unless there is a serious optical illusion going on, the tube cant come from the base of the ladder for the reasons I mentioned. He unscews the lid so the lid isnt collapsible.. if it was, it would come off.

Now I can see him grabbing the paper and sliding it through a false bottom in the cylinder.. pull the cylinder out, unscrew it and voila.

I dunno.. it looks like he just uses his left hand to support himself when he's going down the ladder.

Either way, it was a hell of a trick. Ive watched the video about 100 times now and still dont have any idea how he did it.


----------



## JLucPicard

KungFuCow said:


> Either way, it was a hell of a trick. Ive watched the video about 100 times now and still dont have any idea how he did it.


I was just going to say that whatever the gimmick, he executed flawlessly.

I think we can all agree that the paper didn't go into the tube blank and magically get the answers written on it. Everything else makes it an impressive iilusion in my book.

Contrast that to chakra-head and it's absolutely no contest!


----------



## Donbadabon

Since you can use the box within 6 feet of the audience:

http://www.wellingtonent.com/products/classicpredict.html

It has to be simply a printer inside the box, and the values are inputted wirelessly by someone off stage.


----------



## KungFuCow

Donbadabon said:


> Since you can use the box within 6 feet of the audience:
> 
> http://www.wellingtonent.com/products/classicpredict.html
> 
> It has to be simply a printer inside the box, and the values are inputted wirelessly by someone off stage.


Thats gotta be it. I dont see any other explanation. Here's a video of this device in action with Criss Angel using it.

After looking at the output he shows, Im 100% sure this is what he used. I had seen this mentioned a few pages back and after seeing someone else use it, you hit the nail on the head.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyCa7RfVyVk[/media]


----------



## 2004raptor

I can't see how it could be a printer on the criss angel one. If so, the audience guy would have seen it in the box or he would have been in on it. But then it also was sealed it the jar.


----------



## KungFuCow

2004raptor said:


> I can't see how it could be a printer on the criss angel one. If so, the audience guy would have seen it in the box or he would have been in on it. But then it also was sealed it the jar.


If you notice, Criss moves him away from the box pretty quick.

Collins was also sealed in that plastic tube.

Lemme show you another series. Id love to see the inside of that box.

All of them appear to be sealed in the jar. This next series is OLD and its even the same.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSP3tttq4fQ[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRrsIelx6iM[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dso_YDpWWo4[/media]


----------



## getreal

A collapsible soft plastic tube can very easily have a separate loose lid applied before extracting from the case by a sleight-of-hand expert in order to complete the illusion that the lid was already on the tube.

ETA: Criss Angel's trick: his own writing (he signed the bottom and added the date "6&#8226;3&#8226;04") of the number "3" did not match the handwriting from the person who actually wrote "his prediction" for him and secreted it into the secret compartment of the table top onto which the case was placed.


----------



## KungFuCow

Im telling you, its the Master Prediction System.. look at this. Its not in English but the payoff is almost exactly the same.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841VRPZHMM[/media]


----------



## busyba

I don't think anyone is disputing that at this point. The sales page for that device doesn't say how it actually works though; I think we're all just speculating on the details now.


----------



## KungFuCow

Looks like there are actually two "authorized" versions of this box. Here is the one Collins used and apparently somehow the ladder does play into the trick as they sell the ladder he used as well. If you dont get the ladder, you get the base.

http://www.malloymodernmagic.com/proddetail.php?prod=MasterPredictionSystem


----------



## loubob57

KungFuCow said:


> Looks like there are actually two "authorized" versions of this box. Here is the one Collins used and apparently somehow the ladder does play into the trick as they sell the ladder he used as well. If you dont get the ladder, you get the base.
> 
> http://www.malloymodernmagic.com/proddetail.php?prod=MasterPredictionSystem


Well, since that webpage now has Collins Key video embedded in it I think the mystery is solved.


----------



## 2004raptor

loubob57 said:


> Well, since that webpage now has Collins Key video embedded in it I think the mystery is solved.


I agree but I just watched the Criss Angel one at the car race. I just don't see how some printer can print all that writing and fold up that large piece of paper.

Maybe I'm just slow.


----------



## loubob57

2004raptor said:


> I agree but I just watched the Criss Angel one at the car race. I just don't see how some printer can print all that writing and fold up that large piece of paper.
> 
> Maybe I'm just slow.


The box also has an elf inside.


----------



## 2004raptor

loubob57 said:


> The box also has an elf inside.


:up: Now I get it.


----------



## Goober96

loubob57 said:


> The box also has an elf inside.


For that price I'd hope so.


----------



## KungFuCow

2004raptor said:


> I agree but I just watched the Criss Angel one at the car race. I just don't see how some printer can print all that writing and fold up that large piece of paper.
> 
> Maybe I'm just slow.


I dont either and I really wonder if thats how this thing works. For the price, there has to be more to it than a box and a fake base but the videos of this thing are older than technology that would have printed and done all this stuff.

Ive searched and searched for someone that reveals exactly how this thing works and I cant find anything.. I can find plenty of people talking about it but no one that talks about how its done. I guess magicians really are great about keeping their secrets.


----------



## Donbadabon

KungFuCow said:


> Looks like there are actually two "authorized" versions of this box. Here is the one Collins used and apparently somehow the ladder does play into the trick as they sell the ladder he used as well. If you dont get the ladder, you get the base.
> 
> http://www.malloymodernmagic.com/proddetail.php?prod=MasterPredictionSystem


I originally thought printer, but now I am onboard with it being a fake base in the ladder.

Listen to Collins' video on that site. He is miked, and it picks up an audible 'click' when he has the box on the ladder.

He climbs up the ladder, unlocks the box from the chain and sets it squarely on the ladder.

He says "Let's try this" and lets out a grunt. Then you can hear a click when his left hand is out of view behind the box.

The click must open a trap door between the ladder and the bottom of the box, where the plastic tube (which looks collapsible to me) contains the paper that was filled out by an assistant off stage.


----------



## pdhenry

Occam's razor was on the side of offstage assistant loading the ladder all along.


----------



## getreal

KungFuCow said:


> I dont either and I really wonder if thats how this thing works. For the price, there has to be more to it than a box and a fake base but the videos of this thing are older than technology that would have printed and done all this stuff.
> 
> Ive searched and searched for someone that reveals exactly how this thing works and I cant find anything.. I can find plenty of people talking about it but no one that talks about how its done. I guess magicians really are great about keeping their secrets.


In the Magic Castle video, the stage magician put the case on a rollable table and produced from the cylinder an envelope containing a folded letter-size (probably typed) letter containing the "predictions", complete with the fakeout on the last answer and the grand reveal of the correct "prediction" at the end of the message. Even during the act, the audience suggestions clearly threw the magician for a loop as he responded initially with surprise, then ad libbed some jokes about the suggestions. Of course, as the prediction letter was read by an audience member, he acted as if he knew the answers all along.

In the AGT video, Collins put the case on the ladder and produced from the cylinder a large folded black sheet with the handwritten "predictions", complete with the fakeout on the last answer and the grand reveal of the correct "prediction" handwritten on the back.

In the Mindfreak video, Criss Angel put the case on a table and produced from the cylinder a large folded flipchart sheet with the handwritten message in markerpen, all on the front side of the sheet, along with his signature (i.e., trademarked brand).

The bases (on which each case was placed) all activate the false base in the case and the false top of the base, where the "predictions" had all been prepared offstage for the magician and delivered to them for the big reveal.


----------



## KungFuCow

Something else I noticed, if you watch the AGT video, I swear you can see his hand at the bottom of the case when he sticks it in there... I thought maybe it was a reflection of something else but I showed it to my wife and she thinks its his hand also. I wonder if he didnt get the box centered exactly right and there was a gap.


----------



## LoadStar

KungFuCow said:


> Something else I noticed, if you watch the AGT video, I swear you can see his hand at the bottom of the case when he sticks it in there... I thought maybe it was a reflection of something else but I showed it to my wife and she thinks its his hand also. I wonder if he didnt get the box centered exactly right and there was a gap.


His right hand is inside the box. The reflection is of his left hand.



Donbadabon said:


> Listen to Collins' video on that site. He is miked, and it picks up an audible 'click' when he has the box on the ladder.


The "click" is the metal O-ring that is attached to the top of the box falling back against the top of the box. The O-ring was what the box was suspended from.


----------



## bruinfan

how do they decide how to group the acts for the live show... I'm seeing tonite's lineup, and the American hitmen would beat most of them...


----------



## morac

Was there purple lights shining on the third act? The reason I ask is that I've been having a cable problem recently with the picture becoming too purple, but it usually lasts a few seconds. The light and smoke from the flare was all purple on my TV for the entire time it was lit, so I want to know if that's actually what the picture looked like or it was another cable issue.


----------



## pdhenry

I think the cameras were overdriven by the brightness of the flare. I saw purple while the flare was lit as well.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> I think the cameras were overdriven by the brightness of the flare. I saw purple while the flare was lit as well.


It's good to confirm that, though after I posted I realized I recorded it off antenna and not cable.


----------



## Einselen

Wow the judges usually complain about the acts doing the same thing each week and not taking it to the next level but then they go and gush over Tone the Chiefrocca. Even though tonight was meh if he gets a spot over even someone like Dave err... whats his name... I think I will be annoyed.


----------



## morac

Einselen said:


> Wow the judges usually complain about the acts doing the same thing each week and not taking it to the next level but then they go and gush over Tone the Chiefrocca. Even though tonight was meh if he gets a spot over even someone like Dave err... whats his name... I think I will be annoyed.


I've found most of what the Judges say (other than Howard), to be idiotic so I just fast forward through them. Actually I FF through everything, but the performances. I can watch the whole 2 hour show in about 20 minutes.


----------



## morac

Other than a few acts, most of the acts were average or below. My predictions are Innovative Force, Ciana Pelekai and Forte.


----------



## KungFuCow

morac said:


> I've found most of what the Judges say (other than Howard), to be idiotic so I just fast forward through them. Actually I FF through everything, but the performances. I can watch the whole 2 hour show in about 20 minutes.


While I agree with you, the judges have a direct influence over who goes through. Usually getting a bad review from Howard or Howie is the kiss of death.. Mel B and Heidi dont seem to wield the same influence over voting tho.

I hope like hell Tone the Chiefroca doesnt go through. He is the epitome of one trick pony. But sadly there just werent that many standouts last night so he probably will. Im going to say we'll see Alexandr Magala, Ciana Pelekai, Forte and Innovative Force go through. If Tone goes through, he probably bumps Innovative Force.

I was really disappointed Marty Brown bombed.. he was one of my early picks to win it.


----------



## pdhenry

KungFuCow said:


> Alexandr Magala


Is that the sword swallower guy?

His handstand slip on the wet (lighter fluid?) floor wasn't an act and he was noticeably shaky after that. I have no desire to see him eviscerate himself on national TV.


----------



## KungFuCow

pdhenry said:


> Is that the sword swallower guy?
> 
> His handstand slip on the wet (lighter fluid?) floor wasn't an act and he was noticeably shaky after that. I have no desire to see him eviscerate himself on national TV.


Yes

I wasnt real impressed by him either but the judges loved him so he'll end up going through. Id rather see him again than Tone.


----------



## That Don Guy

Einselen said:


> Wow the judges usually complain about the acts doing the same thing each week and not taking it to the next level


...and then when they _do_ change the act up, the judges tell them that this wasn't what the audience wanted to see, and that they probably just blew any shot at the million (and they're right).

Also, not that they have any real chance of winning, but if Aquanuts ends up winning, how do they appear on the Vegas show? Do they move it to the natatorium at UNLV? Somehow, I don't see a pre-taped performance going over well with an audience that paid who knows how much for tickets (and this goes for all of the other "outdoor" acts as well).


----------



## pmyers

Wow....Marty Brown might have been the worst and most uncomfortable act I've watched in any season. It was just bad from start to finish.


----------



## KungFuCow

pmyers said:


> Wow....Marty Brown might have been the worst and most uncomfortable act I've watched in any season. It was just bad from start to finish.


Worst... song... choice... EVAR

I was glad to hear there will be a tour this year. Maybe we'll have to go again if its coming near us. I havent checked the venues yet.

EDIT - Wow.. theyre actually coming to our town this year. We had to drive 2 hours last time we went.


----------



## morac

Okay the American people are idiots or watching AGT is making them stupid. Not only did they vote in Marty, whose performance was lousy, over Ciana, but she also got less votes than Angela Hoover, who wasn't that good and Tone, who sang the exact same (awful) song. I think it's a given that Ciana will be back for the wildcard show.

And I still think the judges should split every week.


----------



## Cainebj

morac said:


> will be back for the wildcard show.


There's a wildcard show?


----------



## That Don Guy

morac said:


> And I still think the judges should split every week.


I wouldn't be surprised if the producers, well, "suggest" to the judges that they try to make the vote a tie.


Cainebj said:


> There's a wildcard show?


They haven't announced one, but considering that there has been one pretty much every year since the year where a contestant (a Russian bar act, if I recall) got injured just before the semi-finals and had to be replaced, I don't see why there wouldn't be one this year, especially as it's too late to get a "YouTube's Got Talent" week going.

Still. it's possible that they can go with just the 20 semi-finalists, have 10 perform on 8/27 and 10 on 9/3, a final 10 or 12 on 9/10, and a final 4 or 6 on 9/17. NBC has already announced the finale will be 9/18.


----------



## MauriAnne

I thought the talent on this week's show was much lower than last week's. I don't think any of the acts that made it through this week would have made it if they competed last week.


----------



## pmyers

yeah....I'm smelling a tie every week for this round.....b*ll****!


----------



## newsposter

pmyers said:


> yeah....I'm smelling a tie every week for this round.....b*ll****!


you dont watch hells kitchen do you lol


----------



## KungFuCow

Next week that talent pool is huge.. Id hate to be in that group.

Cant believe Marty and Chiefroca made it through.


----------



## getreal

KungFuCow said:


> Next week that talent pool is huge.. Id hate to be in that group.
> 
> Cant believe Marty and Chiefroca made it through.


The B-double-O-T-Y guys did NOT make it through.


----------



## KungFuCow

getreal said:


> The B-double-O-T-Y guys did NOT make it through.


Did he not? I must have been nodding off by that point. I didnt want either of them to make it through.


----------



## Cainebj

KungFuCow said:


> Did he not?


he did not.
the judges were split so it went to the america's vote and the comic was put through.


----------



## nickels

Marty Brown getting voted through is a joke. His act was pathetic. I could sing better with a mouth full of marbles. He was perhaps the worst singer in the last two live shows. He got by with his sap story and from fans who apparently are tone deaf. America shouldn't be allowed to vote if these are the decisions they make. Worst pick ever.


----------



## busyba

What's his sob story? I usually FF past the "human interest" nonsense.


----------



## newsposter

did any of the magicians make it through?


----------



## busyba

newsposter said:


> did any of the magicians make it through?


Collns Key made it through last week. I don't think there were any magicians this week.


----------



## SueAnn

busyba said:


> What's his sob story? I usually FF past the "human interest" nonsense.


He got choked up watching the video prior to his performance.


----------



## KungFuCow

SueAnn said:


> He got choked up watching the video prior to his performance.


You could see that was the case. Marty was really good in his first two performances. That "Coal Keeps The Lights On" guy was pretty good too. I really liked the black guy that sang country.. I thought he was good too.. I wish they had put him through.

Glad Tone The Chiefroca didnt make it through.


----------



## busyba

SueAnn said:


> He got choked up watching the video prior to his performance.


That much I knew. I thought there was something else going on in his backstory.


----------



## KungFuCow

busyba said:


> That much I knew. I thought there was something else going on in his backstory.


I dont think so... he's the one who's wife tricked him in to coming.

He's put out 4 albums.. Im surprised they let him on the show. 
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/marty-brown-mn0000858451/discography


----------



## nickels

Regardless of his story or his credentials, he sucked miserably. There are very few spots and they should be earned, not given away to someone who did as poorly as he did. I am not a fan of any shows that lets the American public make the final decision. I'd love to see a season of a something like this where the public is either left out or their vote is weighted with the judges. Marty getting through makes me want to stop watching.


----------



## steve614

Which is worse? If Marty had not made it through, there's the chance that "B double O T Y" would have.

Marty deserves a spot way more than those guys.


----------



## KungFuCow

steve614 said:


> Which is worse? If Marty had not made it through, there's the chance that "B double O T Y" would have.
> 
> Marty deserves a spot way more than those guys.


+1


----------



## Cainebj

steve614 said:


> Which is worse? If Marty had not made it through, there's the chance that "B double O T Y" would have.
> 
> Marty deserves a spot way more than those guys.


-1

I'd rather sit through BOOTY than MARTY.


----------



## JLucPicard

For what this show is SUPPOSED to be, I would MUCH rather see Marty Brown sent through to the next round than to see someone who's main purpose for being there was to be a one-hit wonder. Neither one of them is going to win this thing, but I would much rather see Marty again than the other guys.

Full disclosure, I had already seen enough of B double O T Y that I actually fast forwarded through their performance this time, which again just tells me I'd rather see Marty make it through.


----------



## getreal

I find it ridiculous that an act consisting of a guy putting on a ball cap and taking it off again could have made it onto television, and then put through to Radio City Music Hall!?!?


----------



## jamesbobo

getreal said:


> I find it ridiculous that an act consisting of a guy putting on a ball cap and taking it off again could have made it onto television, and then put through to Radio City Music Hall!?!?


Actually, I wish he was put through even though he made a mistake. He has charisma, something that the judges noted that the guy who got run over by a lawnmower while on a bed of nails didn't have.


----------



## JLucPicard

jamesbobo said:


> Actually, I wish he was put through even though he made a mistake. He has charisma, something that the judges noted that the guy who got run over by a lawnmower while on a bed of nails didn't have.


Charisma, Schmarisma. When all he did was play with a ball cap (ok, he danced a little, too), sorry but I didn't really even see why he made it to RCMH. Through the auditions, I can see that. Beyond that, nope - just more of the same thing. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Sromkie

JLucPicard said:


> Charisma, Schmarisma. When all he did was play with a ball cap (ok, he danced a little, too), sorry but I didn't really even see why he made it to RCMH. Through the auditions, I can see that. Beyond that, nope - just more of the same thing. Glad he's gone.


What he's doing is a lot more than just playing with a ball cap. That statement would be like saying jugglers are just playing with balls or clubs. What he does takes a lot of skill and precision. That being said, I agree that he shouldn't have gone through. I've seen people WAY better at this (at least in a natural environmentmaybe without the pressure of the stage he would be more proficient). I laughed out loud when they showed the interview with his sister where she said something like _No one else out there does what my brother does_. Now that's a big load of bull. He probably runs with a whole crew that does those tricks. It's happening all over the city.


----------



## mattack

KungFuCow said:


> I dont think so... he's the one who's wife tricked him in to coming.
> 
> He's put out 4 albums.. Im surprised they let him on the show.
> http://www.allmusic.com/artist/marty-brown-mn0000858451/discography


OK, 3 of them have a 'known' label behind them.. I was wondering if they were the analog of vanity books.

Plus, is there a rule that they have to be amateurs? I don't think so. (Though I admit I think it's "The Voice" that I'm thinking of that had one person that was previously on Idol.)



Sromkie said:


> What he's doing is a lot more than just playing with a ball cap. That statement would be like saying jugglers are just playing with balls or clubs. What he does takes a lot of skill and precision.


I agree with you, but ironically, I know people who juggle at least as well as any of the jugglers who have shown up on the show, and they just do it for fun. (Though one person I know a bit was somehow involved with one of the AGT juggling acts a few years ago, but I think he was actually offstage or something weird like that.)

I only do 3 ball and 6 club (total) passing, so I'm nowhere near what they show on this show, but as I said, I used to routinely see FAR better juggling than on this show, just at a weekend juggling club.


----------



## getreal

mattack said:


> ... is there a rule that they have to be amateurs? I don't think so.


John Wing is one of the finalist comedians, and he has been a professional stand-up for 33 years, appearing on Leno's "Tonight Show" 6 times.


----------



## nickels

I somehow missed an episode and some results. Is that shadow group still in the mix? They made a "people wall" and a helicopter during their first performance... haven't seen them since?


----------



## That Don Guy

nickels said:


> I somehow missed an episode and some results. Is that shadow group still in the mix? They made a "people wall" and a helicopter during their first performance... haven't seen them since?


I assume you're talking about Catapult. They were advanced straight to Radio City Music Hall, and one of its members tweeted that they will be in the fifth semi-final (performing on August 20).


----------



## KungFuCow

Nothing from last night's show? I dont know what to think at this point about whos going on. Some really good acts last night.


----------



## morac

Some really good acts got sent home, but that was mainly because there were a lot of good acts last night. It's a shame how it worked out as many of the acts that went home this week were much better than the ones that won last week.


----------



## KungFuCow

Youre right... I was really pulling for Brandon and Savannah.. I thought they were great and their performances have been tremendous. I was also surprised that Deanna DellaCioppa was eliminated as the judges loved her performance. Sadly I feel like the whole American Military Spouses Wives got through because of the whole USA USA thing. They werent that great and havent impressed me with any of their performances. Plus half of them are very pregnant. Probably be a quartet by the time finals rolls around.

I dont have a problem with The Chicago Boyz... they missed a LOT of spots and one guy broke his leg but the judges gave them a pass which is kind of surprising. Ive always thought it was ridiculous when the judges call people on missing spots in high flying, dangerous acts. When you're flying through the air, on a bike, etc, its hard to be 100% perfect every time.

Sad night and its a shame the way AGT stacked the talent. I hope they have a wildcard show so some of the acts that deserved to go through can come back.

Kenichi Ebina was amazing.

Jason Derullo does the hat thing better than Kid the Whiz.


----------



## TriBruin

KungFuCow said:


> Youre right... I was really pulling for Brandon and Savannah.. I thought they were great and their performances have been tremendous. I was also surprised that Deanna DellaCioppa was eliminated as the judges loved her performance. Sadly I feel like the whole American Military Spouses Wives got through because of the whole USA USA thing. They werent that great and havent impressed me with any of their performances. Plus half of them are very pregnant. Probably be a quartet by the time finals rolls around.
> 
> I dont have a problem with The Chicago Boyz... they missed a LOT of spots and one guy broke his leg but the judges gave them a pass which is kind of surprising. Ive always thought it was ridiculous when the judges call people on missing spots in high flying, dangerous acts. When you're flying through the air, on a bike, etc, its hard to be 100% perfect every time.
> 
> Sad night and its a shame the way AGT stacked the talent. I hope they have a wildcard show so some of the acts that deserved to go through can come back.
> 
> Kenichi Ebina was amazing.
> 
> Jason Derullo does the hat thing better than Kid the Whiz.


I agree with nearly everything you said. I think the Producers are pushing the Military Wives by giving them the prime spot. If they weren't military wives, I doubt they would even made it to RCMH.

I would have loved to seen the Mitsi school of dancing move forward. They were so good. But they were in a stack semi-final. I am not sure how the producers determine the acts on each show, but it is a shame that, many times, some of the better acts go home only because they were on the wrong show.


----------



## busyba

KungFuCow said:


> Sadly I feel like the whole American Military Spouses Wives got through because of the whole USA USA thing. They werent that great and havent impressed me with any of their performances.


100% this.

And I'm shocked the Chicago Boys got through. The Mitsi dancers were orders of magnitude better.


----------



## That Don Guy

busyba said:


> And I'm shocked the Chicago Boys got through. The Mitsi dancers were orders of magnitude better.


Perhaps, but I thought Chicago Boys could put on more of a "show" than Mitzi Dancers, and don't both Howard and Howie base their choices in part on this?



TriBruin said:


> I agree with nearly everything you said. I think the Producers are pushing the Military Wives by giving them the prime spot. If they weren't military wives, I doubt they would even made it to RCMH.


Probably not, but remember, this is just as much a popularity contest as it is a talent competition.



TriBruin said:


> I would have loved to seen the Mitsi school of dancing move forward. They were so good. But they were in a stack semi-final. I am not sure how the producers determine the acts on each show, but it is a shame that, many times, some of the better acts go home only because they were on the wrong show.


That's why there's a wild card round (and although they haven't said there will be one this year, note that they never announced it in advance in past seasons either, and Nick has always used terms like "leaving the show" and "going home" in the quarter-final rounds, only for acts to return for wild card week).

I hope they consider allowing some of the eliminated acts on the tour. I think they did this when the post-series show was limited to Vegas, but the last time there was a tour, I'm pretty sure it was limited to the ten Season 5 finalists.


----------



## bryhamm

KungFuCow said:


> Nothing from last night's show? I dont know what to think at this point about whos going on. Some really good acts last night.


Really not liking how they are grouping folks. This week had some of the best talent and obviously on 4 could move on. Some would have advance if they were in the 2nd group.


----------



## bryhamm

morac said:


> Some really good acts got sent home, but that was mainly because there were a lot of good acts last night. It's a shame how it worked out as many of the acts that went home this week were much better than the ones that won last week.


or this


----------



## newsposter

i only care about the magic and caught the 'revealing' trick with the canes in the box, i'm assumign there are so many so that there's a 2nd person in that box and thats how they appear later on?

putting allllllllll those canes in was mindnumbingly boring


----------



## That Don Guy

newsposter said:


> i only care about the magic and caught the 'revealing' trick with the canes in the box, i'm assumign there are so many so that there's a 2nd person in that box and thats how they appear later on?
> 
> putting allllllllll those canes in was mindnumbingly boring


That's probably one of the reasons why that trick (one of the variations of a trick called "Backstage with the Magician") isn't done very much. One of the main problems is getting the canes to go through the holes in the front of the box.

I can't say for sure how it was done, but if you ask me...


Spoiler



The cane box had a lookalike magician inside of it from the start; he was the one who went into the other box, and if you watch him change boxes, you will notice that he never shows his face to the people watching the trick. On the other hand, I _do_ know where Nick was the entire time, but "that would be telling."


----------



## KungFuCow

busyba said:


> 100% this.
> 
> And I'm shocked the Chicago Boys got through. The Mitsi dancers were orders of magnitude better.


From a precision standpoint, I 100% agree.. Chicago Boyz missed a LOT of spots. Piers would have torn them a new one.

BUT.. if I had to fork out money to go see something, Id much rather see CB than Mitsi Dancers.


----------



## busyba

KungFuCow said:


> BUT.. if I had to fork out money to go see something, Id much rather see CB than Mitsi Dancers.


If I want to see something like CB, the only money I have to fork out is $2.50 to go down into the subway.

The same can't be said for Mitsi Dancers.


----------



## TriBruin

busyba said:


> If I want to see something like CB, the only money I have to fork out is $2.50 to go down into the subway.
> 
> The same can't be said for Mitsi Dancers.


I think it is funny, but I am not sure if CB is even the best acrobatic group in Chicago. The Jesse White Tumblers could probably give them a run for their money.


----------



## loubob57

busyba said:


> And I'm shocked the Chicago Boys got through. The Mitsi dancers were orders of magnitude better.


I thought so too.

But at least the judges finally didn't wimp out with a tie vote.


----------



## loubob57

I thought Howard was a bit hard on Jim Meskimen, but that reminded me to look him up on IMdB. The first time I saw him on the show I thought I had seen him in lots of stuff as an actor. Sure enough he has a career going back 25 years and has been in a ton of shows. So I don't know where the line is as far as professionals go.


----------



## busyba

Wow, with that resume, I would have thought he would have been better.

Don't get me wrong; I thought he was good... just not 25 years of experience good.


----------



## jamesbobo

I'm curious about one thing: how many of you actually vote for an act. I'll confess that while I watch the show, I've never voted for anyone. Also, how do you vote? Phone or computer?


----------



## KungFuCow

jamesbobo said:


> I'm curious about one thing: how many of you actually vote for an act. I'll confess that while I watch the show, I've never voted for anyone. Also, how do you vote? Phone or computer?


Ive voted some via computer... I dont vote every week but I do sometimes.


----------



## morac

jamesbobo said:


> I'm curious about one thing: how many of you actually vote for an act. I'll confess that while I watch the show, I've never voted for anyone. Also, how do you vote? Phone or computer?


Sometimes I vote by computer, but I usually don't care enough to do so.


----------



## JLucPicard

I'll vote once in a while by phone, but usually I don't watch early enough to vote. Even when I do, I rarely care enough to vote, though.


----------



## That Don Guy

loubob57 said:


> But at least the judges finally didn't wimp out with a tie vote.


There wasn't time - they were already rolling the closing credits when the third vote was being cast. I don't think there would have been time to go through a fourth vote and the whole "America has voted" spiel.


----------



## pmyers

newsposter said:


> ...putting allllllllll those canes in was mindnumbingly boring


I agree! I liked the trick but the "setup" was just waaaaay too long.


----------



## jamesbobo

KungFuCow said:


> Sadly I feel like the whole American Military Spouses Wives got through because of the whole USA USA thing. They werent that great and havent impressed me with any of their performances. Plus half of them are very pregnant. Probably be a quartet by the time finals rolls around.


They have a slight advantage. There are 36 members, if I remember correctly. You can bet that all of their family and friends are voting for them. That's hundreds of people. A lot more than a single singer would automatically get.


----------



## nickels

Sorry if I said this already, but singing in Opera style must be the easiest skill on the planet. Is every other act an Opera singer? Take away the "I'm gay and everyone hates me" angle and most of them don't get past their first audition.

Misti dancers were 100% precise and fantastic. They are already a Vegas quality act and should have been a top 5 finishing act.

The singing wife's of enlisted soldiers are getting by on story alone. USA USA USA! Too bad they aren't judged on talent alone.

The teen boy and girl rock group should also have been put through. They have skill, a great look, and style. I expect them to return as wildcards. 

It is sad that two weeks ago a ton of crap acts went up against each other and four of them had to go through, where this past week even the bad acts were better than the previous week's good ones. They really messed up the grouping.


----------



## DouglasPHill

We gave up. Too much "background story" and not enough acts. Heidi always looks hot and you can see her perk up every time a hot guy takes off his shirt; (my kind of girl)


----------



## loubob57

DouglasPHill said:


> We gave up. Too much "background story" and not enough acts. Heidi always looks hot and you can see her perk up every time a hot guy takes off his shirt; (my kind of girl)


If only there were a way to fast-forward through the "background story" parts of the show...


----------



## jamesbobo

DouglasPHill said:


> We gave up. Too much "background story" and not enough acts.


That's what fast forwarding is for. When they have a 2 hour show I wait about 45 minutes before I start watching it.


----------



## That Don Guy

DouglasPHill said:


> We gave up. Too much "background story" and not enough acts.


Just watch the Wednesday "recap" shows (the ones that are on before the results shows) - you see the entire act (and the post-act comments by the judges), but none of the pre-act background stories.


----------



## tivoboyjr

That Don Guy said:


> Just watch the Wednesday "recap" shows (the ones that are on before the results shows) - you see the entire act (and the post-act comments by the judges), but none of the pre-act background stories.


Interesting. We steer clear of the recaps. I didn't realize they showed the entire act. It would be nice to be able to let go of the remote now and then while watching this show. We didn't mind the stories and first, but now it's just the same thing over and over.


----------



## super dave

DouglasPHill said:


> We gave up. Too much "background story" and not enough acts. Heidi always looks hot and you can see her perk up every time a hot guy takes off his shirt; (my kind of girl)


You should catch her on TBS's Deal With It, last week she was a guest and told the guy "I am going to walk by you and you are going to smack my ahhss." He did and his girlfriend was pissed. Amusing.


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> Just watch the Wednesday "recap" shows (the ones that are on before the results shows) - you see the entire act (and the post-act comments by the judges), but none of the pre-act background stories.


I could swear that they edit either the judges or some of the acts.. I've been recording these and skimming through them for the VERY small bits of new material (sometimes _vaguely_ humorous host bits, the contestants talking AFTER they performed like on Idol), and since I sometimes have watched the full ep right before, I thought I have noticed edits in the act or judges' segment.. and not just the # to call in part.


----------



## bryhamm

Wow, Timber Brown is sooooo good.


----------



## Donbadabon

One thing that really annoys me is how Howie, and now Howard, really like to point out any little thing that went wrong.

Howie seems to do it to make them feel uncomfortable, for some reason he likes doing that. I am not sure why Howard is doing it, unless he wants to make sure everyone knows he saw it.

Like the little 11 year old girl that sang the country song. She was flawless until the very end where she said she had to swallow and that caused her to miss a beat in the lyrics. But Howie had to grill her on it, and Howard kept saying she lost her breath even though she already explained what happened.

We all heard it, she explained it, so why try to make her feel bad about it? I just don't get it.


----------



## KungFuCow

I fully believe the judges intentionally do this kind of stuff to manipulate the voting based on who they want to go through. I thought she was great and I was really disappointed she didnt make it through especially compared to the comedian that did. Of course, that was ultimately America's decision but I felt like the comedian fell flat. Howie is always going to side with the comedians. I guess at some point he used to be funny.. not sure when that was except for maybe Bobby's World.

I was okay with last night's picks. They all deserved it except for the comedian. The girl who sang the Cher song was really strong and is one of the front runners if she keeps it up. Timber Brown was pretty good too but I suspect they dog him out at his next performance unless he does something really crazy.

I dont think the comedian makes it any further. He wasnt that funny compared to his other appearances.

I thought Jimmy Rose did great as well and they kind of dogged him out too, especially Howie. I thought Howie's remarks were insulting, especially coming from someone who isnt American.


----------



## That Don Guy

The NBC press release for next Tuesday's episode says that each judge gets to bring back one wild card act, and it makes it sound like the four automatically go into the semi-finals (which makes sense, as you then have two semi-final rounds of 12).

There is another episode scheduled for next Thursday from 8 to 9, so it's possible that they can bring back more than four and base it on viewers' votes, but I don't see how the can unless they combine the performances with the normal results show on Wednesday.


----------



## busyba

I'm glad the girl didn't make it through. Even for her age, she's only an okay singer. 

She's not even the best child singer in this season's AGT.


----------



## busyba

KungFuCow said:


> Howie is always going to side with the comedians. I guess at some point he used to be funny.. not sure when that was except for maybe Bobby's World.


Howie is a brilliant comedian. His late 80's standup work was top tier.

If he seems less than stellar now, it's probably because he's suffering from the same "try to appeal to a broad audience" disease that Leno is afflicted with (although, unlike Howie, Leno was always a hack).


----------



## newsposter

i FF thru 2 days shows in 5 minutes . only stopped at the comedian with the blind girl joke. i dont know how anyone could sit thru the rest of this. did on the last segment they really take over 13 minutes to vote out that little girl? really? 

american idol isnt that bad


----------



## DouglasPHill

I have never found anything entertaining with Howie.


----------



## getreal

DouglasPHill said:


> I have never found anything entertaining with Howie.


Here he is from his earlier days:

"Hooray for HowieWould" (1990)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3EYZNoC_Ds


----------



## Cainebj

i was a little taken back by Heidi's comments on the comedian - she implied more than once that the AGT winner has to be family friendly in her mind
(i want to take my kids) - - - 

so since when is family/kid friendly a criteria?


----------



## SueAnn

Cainebj said:


> i was a little taken back by Heidi's comments on the comedian - she implied more than once that the AGT winner has to be family friendly in her mind
> (i want to take my kids) - - -
> 
> so since when is family/kid friendly a criteria?


I noticed this ..... How many families take their kids to vegas to see a show ?


----------



## busyba

The comedian's tweaks on Heidi ("*I'm* not family friendly? Her job is to walk around in her underwear!!") were fantastic. :up:


----------



## MPSAN

busyba said:


> Howie is a brilliant comedian. His late 80's standup work was top tier.
> 
> If he seems less than stellar now, it's probably because he's suffering from the same "try to appeal to a broad audience" disease that Leno is afflicted with (although, unlike Howie, Leno was always a hack).


I can not believe that he has ended up on a show with Howard Stern, after what Howard did to Howie on his NYC Radio show decades ago!! Howie's book "Here's the Deal, Don't Touch Me" is a great and fast read!


----------



## bruinfan

the comedian is great... he's quick on his feet, his delivery is great, his material is great... he's really funny.


Backstreet Boys:
I lasted through a quarter of their new song, and then they sang "I want it that way" which I kind of liked when it came out (guilty pleasure)....so I watched to see if they could reclaim some of their magic, but all I could think about was the old acapella group in 'Pitch Perfect', when they were singing in the lobby at regionals, hocking their merch.... so sad....


----------



## nickels

bruinfan said:


> ...
> Backstreet Boys:
> I lasted through a quarter of their new song, and then they sang "I want it that way" which I kind of liked when it came out (guilty pleasure)....


I wonder if Howard Stern was thinking the lyrics to his parody the whole time: The Gay Way. Funniest damn song parody ever. I can't hear the BB boys version without going right to the Stern lyrics. Too funny.

I can't wait until they weed out 90% of the opera and country singers, and any other acts who backstory is trumping their talents. *See the singing vet wives for another example.


----------



## mattack

Cainebj said:


> i was a little taken back by Heidi's comments on the comedian - she implied more than once that the AGT winner has to be family friendly in her mind
> (i want to take my kids) - - -
> 
> so since when is family/kid friendly a criteria?


Also, he didn't tell any dirty jokes at all, did he?


----------



## mattack

MPSAN said:


> I can not believe that he has ended up on a show with Howard Stern, after what Howard did to Howie on his NYC Radio show decades ago!! Howie's book "Here's the Deal, Don't Touch Me" is a great and fast read!


Can you summarize what Howard did?

I basically never listened to Howard Stern.. (Though I did listen to Alex Bennett long ago, who I think claims Stern basically stole his act... and I listen to Adam Carolla nowadays, who is crude & rude in ways that I used to think of Stern... but maybe even Stern sometimes had points mixed in with his crudeness...) Though somehow I really enjoyed the movie "Private Parts", even though it was at the same time I didn't like his radio show.. yeah, weird.


----------



## nickels

mattack said:


> Also, he didn't tell any dirty jokes at all, did he?


He did tell one joke about condoms and NY, how he didn't realize it is customary to just tie off the end when you are done and toss it into the street. My kids didn't even blink when he said it. They don't understand the jokes so they zone-out during the comedians.


----------



## markymark_ctown

The deserving acts went thru, but a surprising choice with the "wild card"



Spoiler



Bee Double Oh Tee Why is coming back!


----------



## TriBruin

I was thinking it would funny if the brother and sister dancers would have ended up 4-5 and have made the judges pick between the two. 

Overall I think last night's choices were fine. I am not a big comedian fan, so I would have picked the acrobats over them.

Did I hear right that the two Wild Card picks perform next week? They only get a week to prepare. Of course, how much preparation is need to sing the same one "hit" over and over again? :down:


----------



## That Don Guy

markymark_ctown said:


> The deserving acts went thru, but a surprising choice with the "wild card"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Double Oh Tee Why is coming back!


That's what I want to know...



Spoiler



Bee Double Oh Tee - *Why?*


I wonder who Howard and Howie are considering for their choices.

Also, from what I have been able to piece together, I am under the impression that, after the semi-finals, there will be a Final 12, then I am guessing a Final 6.


----------



## nickels

When Catapult somehow loses to a mediocre country/opera singer I'll be ready to throw my remote at my TV. One thing I am sure about, when left to all of America to make any decision they usually get it wrong.


----------



## That Don Guy

nickels said:


> When Catapult somehow loses to a mediocre country/opera singer I'll be ready to throw my remote at my TV. One thing I am sure about, when left to all of America to make any decision they usually get it wrong.


You would be surprised - I figured that America would blow it in Seasons 2 and 3, but (in my opinion) they got it right both times. On the other hand, Season 5 turned the show into the American Idol Consolation Round.

Then again, if Olate Dogs could win (and I wouldn't be surprised if the real reason the planned tour for earlier this year wasn't because of poor ticket sales (but then again, what do you expect with zero national publicity) but because the dogs couldn't tour for some reason and they pretty much promise that the winning act will show up in every city), any act can.


----------



## jamesbobo

markymark_ctown said:


> The deserving acts went thru, but a surprising choice with the "wild card"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Double Oh Tee Why is coming back!


What was she thinking? There are so many better acts to choose from. The Chinese dancing girls (don't remember their name) is one that comes to mind. No wonder Howard was annoyed.


----------



## MPSAN

mattack said:


> Can you summarize what Howard did?
> 
> I basically never listened to Howard Stern.. (Though I did listen to Alex Bennett long ago, who I think claims Stern basically stole his act... and I listen to Adam Carolla nowadays, who is crude & rude in ways that I used to think of Stern... but maybe even Stern sometimes had points mixed in with his crudeness...) Though somehow I really enjoyed the movie "Private Parts", even though it was at the same time I didn't like his radio show.. yeah, weird.


Well, nobody knew of Howie's "issues" with germs, etc. He also had some mental health issues around ADD and ADHD...doesn't everyone now?!!

Anyway, it was a BIG stigma then and Howie told NO ONE! He would shake hands but had to wash them 10 times before he felt OK. Anyway, he was on Stern and some guy did some weird stuff that I will not go into here. He then opened the door to the studio to leave and, of course, never washed his hands. Later Howard was done with Howie's interview and Howie wanted to leave. He asked if someone could open the door and you know nobody would and kept giving him a hard time. Finally, Howie told Howard that he was not kidding, that he could not touch the door and explained why...kind of like coming out of the closet! Well, Howie thought the show was over, but Stern kept the mike open and everyone heard about Howie's issues! He did leave the show and felt that his gig was up!


----------



## morac

MPSAN said:


> Well, nobody knew of Howie's "issues" with germs, etc. He also had some mental health issues around ADD and ADHD...doesn't everyone now?!!


I'll point out Howie doesn't have "issues", he has OCD, which is a somewhat common mental health disorder, that manifests itself in a variety of ways, mysophobia being one of them. I'm kind of surprised Howie hasn't been treated for it though as there are a number of treatments these days for OCD. From personal experience, I can tell you that exposure and response prevention works remarkably well, especially when paired with medication.


----------



## mattack

MPSAN said:


> Well, nobody knew of Howie's "issues" with germs, etc. He also had some mental health issues around ADD and ADHD...doesn't everyone now?!!
> 
> Anyway, it was a BIG stigma then and Howie told NO ONE! He would shake hands but had to wash them 10 times before he felt OK. Anyway, he was on Stern and some guy did some weird stuff that I will not go into here. He then opened the door to the studio to leave and, of course, never washed his hands. Later Howard was done with Howie's interview and Howie wanted to leave. He asked if someone could open the door and you know nobody would and kept giving him a hard time. Finally, Howie told Howard that he was not kidding, that he could not touch the door and explained why...kind of like coming out of the closet! Well, Howie thought the show was over, but Stern kept the mike open and everyone heard about Howie's issues! He did leave the show and felt that his gig was up!


That's funny!


----------



## MPSAN

morac said:


> I'll point out Howie doesn't have "issues", he has OCD, which is a somewhat common mental health disorder, that manifests itself in a variety of ways, mysophobia being one of them. I'm kind of surprised Howie hasn't been treated for it though as there are a number of treatments these days for OCD. From personal experience, I can tell you that exposure and response prevention works remarkably well, especially when paired with medication.


Well, you would need to read his book. He is trying everything.

All I can say is that Mental Health issues are the gift that keeps on taking. From my experiance with at least 2 people with Issues, I can say that you can not win if you disagree with them.


----------



## MPSAN

mattack said:


> That's funny!


Well, if you do read his book you will see that there was nothing funny about it.


----------



## markymark_ctown

It's not funny. It's not fun...


----------



## mattack

Well, I've always thought it would be entertaining for someone to be at a charity function with Howie and offer to give $X to the charity *IF* Howie would shake hands with them, and NOT wash his hands for Y hours... under constant supervision.


----------



## morac

mattack said:


> Well, I've always thought it would be entertaining for someone to be at a charity function with Howie and offer to give $X to the charity *IF* Howie would shake hands with them, and NOT wash his hands for Y hours... under constant supervision.


I suppose you'd also find it entertaining if someone paid to see someone whose legs don't work drag themselves around on the floor for Y hours?

I'm not sure why some people accept physical health issues, but mock mental health issues as in pretty much all cases, there's an actual physical cause (i.e. chemical imbalance or brain defect) behind it. I'd suggest reading up on the subject. This is a good starter book. The treatment section is outdated as there are better options these days, but the patient stories are interesting and informative. The author, who works at NIMH, pretty much singlehandedly spearheaded the diagnosis and treatment of OCD back in the early 80's.


----------



## DLL66

Howard Stern has an ok radio show. On AGT, I tire of his "I am always right" attitude.


----------



## Donbadabon

Collins Key (magician), he needs to step up his game. Last night was nothing but a plant in the audience, and the bags the judges were given all had the same relative ball in them. It seemed obvious he had his helpers switch the bags after the judges checked the balls the first time.

Taylor Williamson (comedian), his fake laugh grates on my nerves.

B-double O-T-Y. Ugh.

Innovative Force (girl acrobatics), there is just so much going on it is hard to see it all.

I like Cami Bradley (singer). I think she brings her A-game each week.


----------



## newsposter

i just watched the magic...lame...and the woman comedian/impressionist. for like 30 seconds. 

neither have a chance based on what i saw.


----------



## TriBruin

Last night was a mess. Some of the best acts faltered:

Booty Guys - Shouldn't be here. Terrible act. Please go away!

Red Panda - Talk about pressure! Getting notice earlier in the day to fly out (looks like from LA maybe?) Did a good job, but missed a trick. Also look a little out of sync.

Angela Hoover - Was OK. Started very slowly, but I think she got better with her last impressions.

Duo Resonance - This is still one of my favorite acts in the show. I hope they go through.

Collin Keys - One of his best attributes was his presentation. His "tricks" were good, but nothing other illusionists haven't done before. Last night, he lost control of the act. (And, frankly, his trick wasn't impressive.)

Innovative Force - There whole act was just to chaotic. There was no flow to it. They also seem just a little out of step. I still like them, but not sure if they are going through.

Dave Fenley - Not impressed at all. Didn't like the act.

Taylor Williamson - If you have to continuously laugh at yourself, you probably aren't that funny (and he wasn't funny.)

Jonathan Allen - Fast forwarded through the act. Don't like singers, especially Opera. Sorry

Catapult Entertainment - I have to agree with the Judges that the story was a little confusion this time. I still like this act and I think they will go through. (See my rant below)

Cami Bradley - Good singer.

Forte - Fell asleep, so I never saw them.

As I said, the performances tonight were not impressive.

[RANT] I think it is unfair to acts like Catapult and Duo are force to come up with brand new routines in less than a week. For a singer to come back, it is just pulling a song out of their pocket and practice. Performance groups have to chorography a whole new routine, train every person in the group, build the props all in less than a week. That is why this acts are always at a disadvantage and why they often falter in the semis and finals.[/RANT]


----------



## That Don Guy

TriBruin said:


> Red Panda - Talk about pressure! Getting notice earlier in the day to fly out (looks like from LA maybe?) Did a good job, but missed a trick. Also look a little out of sync.


Would it have been that hard to move one of the singers from the other semi-final group up to this week, and give Red Panda one week of warning, like everybody else got?

True, it wouldn't have been particularly fair to have an act that "earned" its way into the semi-finals have to perform one week early either, but that's why I suggested a singer - you don't need that much time to get an act ready.

How the semi-finals are "seeded" (i.e. who's in which one) could have a lasting effect, considering that the last time there was a tour, they advertised that the finalists - and nobody else - would be on it.


----------



## busyba

Donbadabon said:


> Innovative Force (girl acrobatics), there is just so much going on it is hard to see it all.


A lot of that was the really poor TV direction. Waaaay too many closeups.


----------



## Einselen

I have been a fan of Collins Key, I just love magicians (was one myself), but this last performance was meh for me. There was too much going on and it seemed like he was bouncing around like he forgot to mention something, so he is jumping around discussing someone can win a date and then it was like oh yeah there are cards under your chair etc. 

I feel the girl was a plant (maybe they didn't meet before but I will explain that in a second) because for starters there was no "randomness" to it and two what if a dude was sitting in the seat (unless they passed out the cards before hand, which if so his stagehand took note who got the card).

The other thing is the misdirection here was 100% transparent. Take a look at the ping pong balls, they are all different right... ok now I will tell you how I am going to get a date and then a minute late come back to having the judges pull out the ball. This part of the act could have been better performed and had the random "draw" happen right after the verification and it would be a simple gimmick that the assistants could pull off.

With all that said though I liked his previous acts and I think he has a lot of potential so hopefully he can make it through.


----------



## pdhenry

busyba said:


> A lot of that was the really poor TV direction. Waaaay too many closeups.


Speaking of which, what the heck was with the closeups during the Catapult Entertainment? Definitely needs to be kept in a wide view to appreciate.


----------



## MarkofT

Cami Bradley is a good singer, but that was a horribly arrangement of the song. And that dip Howard made the comment that he likes songs that get "stripped down". That song is originally just Elvis and a guitar. UB40 added a couple instruments, but considering they are a 10 piece band, it was still "stripped down". Howard is just trying to sound intelligent.

Collins Key's trick wasn't earthshattering, but I don't think they bothered with a plant. They just watched the crowd waiting in line for entrance, picked a mark and made sure she got the winning envelope.


----------



## getreal

MarkofT said:


> ... Collins Key's trick wasn't earthshattering, but I don't think they bothered with a plant. They just watched the crowd waiting in line for entrance, picked a mark and made sure she got the winning envelope.


I agree that his assistants handed the ladies an envelope as they entered, and they selected the "mark" who would become the unwitting "plant".

He started as fresh, but has quickly evolved into a smarmy & cheesy performer. :down: The trick did not come off as "magical" at all (to me, anyway).


----------



## Jayjoans

Looks to me like she was in on it from the beginning. Their outfits even matched. I agree that maybe they had never met before, so they could say that honestly, but her reactions didn't seem genuine to me at all. Like a bad actress trying to act natural while trying to figure out what natural is.

Not only did that "trick" suck, it was very poorly presented and executed. Not to mention I can't stand his open mouth guffaw. He can't play both sides of the fence, the loveable aw shucks kid with tears in his eyes that can't believe he's finally hit the big time, and the male model featuring "blue steel" poses that promises that he'll singlehandedly bring sexy back to magic for all the world to enjoy.

Magicians are pissed too:
http://www.magicleaks.com/news/collins-key-steals-from-justin-willman-on-americas-got-talent.html


----------



## TriBruin

I didn't realize that 6 acts went through last night, not just four. With that I am upset that Duo Resonance did not make it through. Compared to most of the other acts last night, I can't see how they didn't make a it through.


----------



## KungFuCow

I wasnt happy to see Dave Finley not make it either. I thought he was one of the best singers on the show this season. Everyone who made it through deserved it tho, I guess. At least we've seen the last of B-O-O-T-Y.


----------



## That Don Guy

KungFuCow said:


> I wasnt happy to see Dave Finley not make it either. I thought he was one of the best singers on the show this season. Everyone who made it through deserved it tho, I guess. At least we've seen the last of B-O-O-T-Y.


At least in competition - do you honestly believe they won't be making an appearance in the finale?

Speaking of which, remember that the "final 12" have to do two performances in order to win - one on 9/10, and if they make the cut, another on 9/17. That means some of next week's semi-finalists may have to perform three weeks in a row.

Also, at the beginning of the results show, after they showed the fall, did anyone else get the impression that the decision to bring back Red Panda was made by the producers and "Howie's wild card pick" was just an excuse of some sort?


----------



## pdhenry

_Anything_ the judges say or do is not above suspicion as being motivated by the producers.


----------



## markz

That Don Guy said:


> Also, at the beginning of the results show, after they showed the fall, did anyone else get the impression that the decision to bring back Red Panda was made by the producers and "Howie's wild card pick" was just an excuse of some sort?


Yes, the judges were informed that she was coming back. Heidi even asked if she had time to practice a new routine.


----------



## TriBruin

markz said:


> Yes, the judges were informed that she was coming back. Heidi even asked if she had time to practice a new routine.


It is possible that both Howie and Howard had already decided their judges picks long before they called Red Panda. Just because they didn't announce it doesn't mean that they haven't decided.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

I think it was a plant for Collins' act because the polka dot reveal was too quick. She immediately dug into her purse for her phone. If that was a regular schmuck, she'd be way too overwhelmed at being on stage to think anywhere near that clearly.


----------



## Einselen

Odds Bodkins said:


> I think it was a plant for Collins' act because the polka dot reveal was too quick. She immediately dug into her purse for her phone. If that was a regular schmuck, she'd be way too overwhelmed at being on stage to think anywhere near that clearly.


Meh. I don't think so. Though the item in the purse does "add" to the trick, but I am sure before the filming started she was using her phone and the stage hands knew to use her case.

What was interesting is for AGT filming last year (auditions not live show) they did not allow bags, purses or phones in. The rules though may have changed for the live show as the auditions of course are filmed weeks ahead of time.


----------



## That Don Guy

According to their Facebook page, the injured member of the KriStef Brothers has been cleared to perform, and they will be performing this Tuesday.


----------



## Jayjoans

Einselen said:


> I feel the girl was a plant (maybe they didn't meet before but I will explain that in a second) because for starters there was no "randomness" to it and two what if a dude was sitting in the seat (unless they passed out the cards before hand, which if so his stagehand took note who got the card).


I think you make a faulty assumption that there was even a card involved with some different marking. We didn't see a card, she just stayed standing as if she had a card with the marking. My guess is with a trick of this scale with so much riding on it, you would eliminate as many points of breakdown as possible. You wouldn't rely on a stage hand noticing her on a phone (hers or a friends she borrowed?), you wouldn't risk her not sitting in the seat with the card under it (she switches with a friend to see better), etc. I think it's true they had never met before, but so what. Even their outfits matched each other.

Plant. Trick. Happens all the time, but it wasn't presented well.


----------



## cmgal

Kenichi rules!!! The only act I'd go to Vegas for.


----------



## That Don Guy

cmgal said:


> Kenichi rules!!! The only act I'd go to Vegas for.


Unfortunately, you'll have to sit through some B-Double-O-T-Y first. That is, unless they're bringing back the Vaudeville tradition of the "closing act" (usually the worst act went on last, right after the headliner, as this is when everybody was leaving anyway).

That could be good news for other acts, as it means they're not sticking to any "only the finalists will be on the tour" policy like they advertised the first time the show went on tour.


----------



## super dave

Odds Bodkins said:


> I think it was a plant for Collins' act because the polka dot reveal was too quick. She immediately dug into her purse for her phone. If that was a regular schmuck, she'd be way too overwhelmed at being on stage to think anywhere near that clearly.


I thought he started by involving only single girls, but the next night he says that they didn't do the date because she had a boyfriend. No one questioned him about this?


----------



## Regina

KungFuCow said:


> I wasnt happy to see Dave Finley not make it either. I thought he was one of the best singers on the show this season. Everyone who made it through deserved it tho, I guess. At least we've seen the last of B-O-O-T-Y.


I like Dave too, but I think all singing should be eliminated from AGT-it should be renamed "AGT-except for singing, because there are enough shows for that already..."


----------



## Cainebj

Bummer Timber Brown got cut.

I just scratched my head at a couple of the acts that went through last night over him.


----------



## JLucPicard

I think Timber Brown was a victim of his own act. While doing what he did with wet equipment is more difficult, it seemed like half of his act was just falling into a tank of water. I've enjoyed his performances before, but that one just bored me.

I could easily have done without Branden James getting through. I can't think of who did NOT get through that I think should have, though I would have been all right with Anna Christine making the next show.


----------



## That Don Guy

I don't remember anybody mentioning this last night, but according to an NBC press release, the top six from next week advance to the final shows on September 17-18. Even though there are only six acts, the Tuesday show is scheduled for two hours, as is the finale the following night.


----------



## TriBruin

JLucPicard said:


> I think Timber Brown was a victim of his own act. While doing what he did with wet equipment is more difficult, it seemed like half of his act was just falling into a tank of water. I've enjoyed his performances before, but that one just bored me.
> 
> I could easily have done without Branden James getting through. I can't think of who did NOT get through that I think should have, though I would have been all right with Anna Christine making the next show.


I agree with you on Timber Brown. His act on Tuesday didn't wow me.

Overall, I think the acts last night were right. I would have probably swapped Anna Christine with Branden James, but I am not a big fan of these "heartfelt" singers.

It really sucked that the judges had to pick between the two kid acts. However, I think the judges are punting too much and forcing a tie to avoid being the bad guys.


----------



## That Don Guy

TriBruin said:


> It really sucked that the judges had to pick between the two kid acts. However, I think the judges are punting too much and forcing a tie to avoid being the bad guys.


I don't think it's as much "avoiding being the bad guys" as "they honestly can't decide between the two, so they'll go with what the voters said, which means forcing a tie." Notice that few of them actually say why they choose one over the other.

One of the judges - I think it was Howard, but it might have been Howie - mentioned something that was spot on; the Military Spouses Choir would be a perfect fit for the USO. The only problem is, how many of them are going to have to leave because they're going to have kids real soon?

And is it just me, or does it feel like it's going to come down to Chicago Boyz and Kenichi Ebina?


----------



## getreal

I've never understood the appeal of little kids dancing as a headline act, except for a school auditorium. ?? John Wing should have gone through before the dancing children.


----------



## nickels

I watch with my kids so I haven't seen this week's live acts yet. Last week I am glad they got rid of the old guy country singer, unfortunately they didn't eliminate both. I am still hoping it comes down to Catapult and Kenichi, but knowing that middle America is involved it will be the dancing kids vs the country singer.

As for the light group that performed at the results show, they were OK. If you watched last year Lightwire Theater was way better IMO.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> Is it just me, or does it feel like it's going to come down to Chicago Boyz and Kenichi Ebina?





nickels said:


> I am still hoping it comes down to Catapult and Kenichi, but knowing that middle America is involved it will be the dancing kids vs the country singer.


Maybe it is just me...

The dancing kids were sixth in their semi-final, weren't they? I don't see them getting into the final six. For that matter, I don't think Taylor Williamson (the country singer) does, either - too much competition from other singers. My guesses:
Kenichi Ebina
Chicago Boyz
Collins Key
Forte
Kristef Brothers
Cami Bradley (if Michael Grimm can win over Jackie Evancho, I have to think America will put a "contemporary" singer into the six - besides, she beat Catapult in the first semi-final, although that's when Catapult was off their game)


----------



## getreal

That Don Guy said:


> Maybe it is just me...
> 
> The dancing kids were sixth in their semi-final, weren't they? I don't see them getting into the final six. For that matter, I don't think *Taylor Williamson (the country singer)* does, either - too much competition from other singers. My guesses:
> Kenichi Ebina
> Chicago Boyz
> Collins Key
> Forte
> Kristef Brothers
> Cami Bradley (if Michael Grimm can win over Jackie Evancho, I have to think America will put a "contemporary" singer into the six - besides, she beat Catapult in the first semi-final, although that's when Catapult was off their game)


Taylor is the comedian.


----------



## TriBruin

That Don Guy said:


> Maybe it is just me...
> 
> The dancing kids were sixth in their semi-final, weren't they? I don't see them getting into the final six. For that matter, I don't think Taylor Williamson (the country singer) does, either - too much competition from other singers. My guesses:
> Kenichi Ebina
> Chicago Boyz
> Collins Key
> Forte
> Kristef Brothers
> Cami Bradley (if Michael Grimm can win over Jackie Evancho, I have to think America will put a "contemporary" singer into the six - besides, she beat Catapult in the first semi-final, although that's when Catapult was off their game)


I am not sure Collins Key will make it through. Quite frankly his last two performances have been poor. I still think Catapult comes through. There performance last night was essentially flawless.


----------



## getreal

TriBruin said:


> I am not sure Collins Key will make it through. Quite frankly his last two performances have been poor. I still think Catapult comes through. There performance last night was essentially flawless.


Collins' performances have been inversely proportional to his ego. As his ego has risen, his performances have suffered. But he has the rabid youth vote, and they vote like the plague for their favourite.


----------



## Jayjoans

Collins Key is terrible. What a snoozer, that made no sense. We did learn, however, that the Spice Girl can't read an analog watch. Not surprising.

Key's switching of the bags on the table made no sense either. Someone picks bag #2, so he moves it into the #1 position with no explanation as to why. When he smashed bags, there was never any broken bits of watch shown. Overall it was terrible, and with the silly cutaways to the judges all the time you couldn't get a feel for what he was doing.


----------



## That Don Guy

getreal said:


> Taylor is the comedian.


He won't get through either.


----------



## nickels

TriBruin said:


> I am not sure Collins Key will make it through. Quite frankly his last two performances have been poor. I still think Catapult comes through. There performance last night was essentially flawless.


Was it was "spot on" or "off the chain!"
I make fun of Mel B every time she talks, my kids hate it. (Hence, why it continues)


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> He won't get through either.


So, naturally, both of them get through...and Chicago Boyz and KrisTef Brothers get sent home. 

If Kenichi pulls out all the stops next week, and doesn't make any mistakes, I don't see how he loses. Then again, I said the same thing with Jackie Evancho. Then again again, I said the same thing with Terry Fator, too...


----------



## smbaker

Terrible results show. I was really looking forward to seeing the Kristef's final performance next week.

Finale is going to be full of uninteresting singers and the season's lamest magician (does the kid know any other trick than having the judges guess something that later turns up in a box/envelope/bag? anything else?). I like the comedian, but I don't see him winning as his quirkiness is starting to have diminishing returns. 

I really hope Kenichi can pull off as good a performance as the blockbuster he did two (or was it three?) episodes ago.

I blame Howard Stern with his constant "You're going through!" guarantees. I wonder if that didn't encourage some people not to vote.

ETA: I'm glad catapult didn't make it. They annoyed me by pre-explaining the performance ("boy vs monster!") and then the judges post-explaining it another several times, and finally Nick prompting them for yet another explanation after the judges' comments. Performance either stands on its own and makes sense or it doesn't.

I would have like to see either the cheerleader-dancers or the boy/girl dancers make it. Anything but more singers.


----------



## KungFuCow

The judges 100% sway people to vote the way they do. 98% of the time, if the judges call you out on something, you go home. And Chicago Boyz blew a couple of spots this week and the judges let them slide on it. America didnt.

Cant believe the Kristef's didnt make it through. Thats a travesty.


----------



## morac

You have to remember, this isn't a talent show, it's a popularity contest. How else could Olate Dogs have won last year?


----------



## smbaker

morac said:


> You have to remember, this isn't a talent show, it's a popularity contest. How else could Olate Dogs have won last year?


I was impressed with their act this week. It was very high energy, there was a lot happening, and the dogs did some pretty cool things.


----------



## morac

smbaker said:


> I was impressed with their act this week. It was very high energy, there was a lot happening, and the dogs did some pretty cool things.


I don't dispute that it's a good act, but there were better acts last year.


----------



## super dave

A tell all book is about to be released, and what a shocker the show is staged. Reality TV isn't real? 

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...-on-behind-the-scenes-on-americas-got-talent/


----------



## getreal

super dave said:


> A tell all book is about to be released, and what a shocker the show is staged. Reality TV isn't real?
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...-on-behind-the-scenes-on-americas-got-talent/


I had not known about the one guy (Joe Finley) auditioning just _after_ the cops showed him a photo of his murdered wife back at the hotel in LA.


----------



## Cainebj

Jayjoans said:


> We did learn, however, that the Spice Girl can't read an analog watch. Not surprising.


I believe it was her eyesight and not her ability to read an analog watch. As someone who has reading glasses, I wouldn't have been able to read it either.

But then again I love Mel B and think she has been a great addition to the judging panel - as has Heidi Klum - although I was thinking today how much I love Project Runway Heidi Klum and don't care so much for AGT Heidi Klum. They seriously seem like two different people.



Jayjoans said:


> Key's switching of the bags on the table made no sense either.


There has been a ton of discussion of how he does his tricks. This was the first one that was so ridiculously obvious to me. I am guessing a bait and switch and for some reason he had to move the expensive watch to the first position.



smbaker said:


> Finale is going to be full of uninteresting singers


AGT always has some middle of the road appeals to middle America singer in the top. Bet that country dude sings some god bless america song next week.

I always thought they should have some kind of ban or restriction on solo singers.


----------



## That Don Guy

Cainebj said:


> I always thought they should have some kind of ban or restriction on solo singers.


Well, the "obvious" reason they didn't in the past was, where could the singers younger than 16 (later 15) or older than 28 go? Of course, now with _The X Factor_, the only ones who can't go anywhere else are the ones younger than 12, and how many of those are there?

Also, do you honestly believe a classical/opera singer has any chance whatsoever on _American Idol_ or _The X Factor_?


----------



## SueAnn

I wish they had a kids only version of the show and an adults version.


----------



## nickels

Jimmy F-ing Rose. What a load of crap. I can fart a better tune. Catapult got screwed. The rest were OK choices. Let's face it, America is full of rubes who think a mediocre country singer is a top six talent. Please.


----------



## Regina

Wow...no comments on the finale? (Or is there a thread just for that?)

Kinichi's second performance was a-ma-zing-I want him to win, and if he doesn't win I want Taylor Williamson to win. Anyone but one of the solo singers! 

Collins Key-MEH!


----------



## Donbadabon

I think everyone may have been swamped with the finale of AGT, Big Brother, and the start of Survivor all in one night. At least I was!

I am glad Kinichi won it. He is very creative, and while his last original performance didn't do it for me, the previous ones were fantastic.

I never got Taylor. Comedy is subjective and I just didn't think his fake giggle and Woody Allen-like delivery was funny.


----------



## markz

I am happy with the final 2 placement. Kinichi seems more like a Vegas show to me so I am glad he won. 

I am glad that Collins was no higher than 5th.


----------



## That Don Guy

I figured Kenichi to win (like pretty much everybody else), but the rest of the final order threw me. I never would have placed Taylor Williamson above either Collins Key or Cami Bradley (sixth? really? was it the way she did "I Want to Hold Your Hand"?), much less in second (well, at least until I heard the audience reactions to each name just before they announced third place).


----------



## super dave

Not the first competition that Kenichi has won..http://www.ebinaperformingarts.com/about.html


----------



## busyba

I wonder if twitter blew up with people complaining that an Arab like Kenichi shouldn't have been allowed to win AGT so close to 9/11.


----------



## gweempose

super dave said:


> Not the first competition that Kenichi has won..http://www.ebinaperformingarts.com/about.html


It's funny how they never mentioned any of that in his back story. They made it seem like he flew to America for the first time and auditioned for AGT in order to finally pursue his lifelong dream of being a dancer. In reality, the guy has already had huge success. It reminds me of Donovan and Rebecca from last year. Those guys had competed on talent shows all over the world, but you'd never know it from watching AGT. The show always tried to make it seem like they discovered the act. I also think it's funny how they call the show "America's Got Talent", when so many of the acts aren't from America.

This, of course, doesn't take away from the fact that Kenichi absolutely deserved to win last night. In fact, he's the only act in the final six that I can say this about. IMHO, the biggest travesty of the season was Catapult not making it into the finals. I still think Kenichi is more entertaining, but they were darn impressive in their own right.


----------



## pmyers

I was getting worried as Jimmy Rose kept getting through.....I still can't believe he was in the finals.

I've enjoyed Kollins Key but my suggestion to him would be to not make his tricks SO specific. When you pick 3 people from random and totally call their hashtag, gender, and clothing....it just totally takes me out of the "wonder" of magic and immediately into how its just a trick...if that makes any sense. It is just so specific that it takes out the mystery


----------



## busyba

_My_ suggestion to Collins Key would be that if you are going to have audience participants in the trick who are going to need to read things, to make sure that he chooses people who can actually see well enough to read.


----------



## nickels

This year I am happy with the results, though I don't think Jimmy Rose should have gotten to the finals over Catapult. At least someone with an original talent won it this year, and not something we've all seen a million times. 

Collins Key is 17. That kid is going to make it big someday.
I also think Taylor Williamson is going to find his way onto a network comedy very soon.

This was a really good year for talent on the show.


----------



## pmyers

SueAnn said:


> I wish they had a kids only version of the show and an adults version.


I'd prefer a minimum age of 18.

I can't stand watching kids dance ballroom/tango/etc. I think its creepy.


----------



## MPSAN

pmyers said:


> I'd prefer a minimum age of 18.
> 
> I can't stand watching kids dance ballroom/tango/etc. I think its creepy.


I agree and think that even IF an 11 year old won, what kind of show could they have in Vegas?


----------



## KungFuCow

I can deal with the results but id rather have seen Camie Bradley win.. I thought she was consistently fantastic but so was Kenechi... he's just won so much stuff, she should have won.


----------



## getreal

SueAnn said:


> I wish they had a kids only version of the show and an adults version.


And it should be staged in a school auditorium ... with no cameras (except for their parents with their smartphone cameras).



pmyers said:


> I'd prefer a minimum age of 18.
> 
> I can't stand watching kids dance ballroom/tango/etc. I think its creepy.


Moi aussi!



busyba said:


> _My_ suggestion to Collins Key would be that if you are going to have audience participants in the trick who are going to need to read things, to make sure that he chooses people who can actually see well enough to read.


He didn't know which one was Hoda and which was Kathy-Lee! He called out for Kathy but was looking at Hoda! 

P.S. Cami was robbed by placing sixth! I hope she gets a good career out of this exposure.


----------



## morac

MPSAN said:


> I agree and think that even IF an 11 year old won, what kind of show could they have in Vegas?


The first year's winner was 13 at the time. I don't believe a Vegas show was part of the prize at that time though.


----------



## Jayjoans

I'm relieved to not have to endure more of Collins Key's open mouth guffaw and phony suprised wild-eyed wonderment. He is as phony as his magic.

Get off my TV.


----------



## busyba

Jayjoans said:


> I'm relieved to not have to endure more of Collins Key's open mouth guffaw and phony suprised wild-eyed wonderment. He is as phony as his magic.
> 
> *Get off my TV.*


Did you lose your remote?


----------



## That Don Guy

getreal said:


> And it should be staged in a school auditorium ... with no cameras (except for their parents with their smartphone cameras).


Fortunately for those of us who have heard Jackie Evancho sing, this isn't happening.

However, they do have to differentiate between the "good" and "good enough to win" acts for the younger ones.


----------



## That Don Guy

According to this press release, the tour will include:
Kenichi Ebina
Taylor Williamson
Collins Key
Jimmy Rose
Cami Bradley
KriStef Brothers
Tone The Chiefrocca (B-Double-O-T-Y)

Presumably, other acts are included, and they may be swapped in and out between tour stops; I did a search on both York, PA online newspapers, but neither appears to have any stories about who performed there.


----------



## pdhenry

That Don Guy said:


> I did a search on both York, PA online newspapers, but neither appears to have any stories about who performed there.


There was an article about Collins Key but it was more about his visiting a York-area high school the day after the concert.

http://www.inyork.com/ci_24206130/americas-got-talent-finalist-collins-key-visits-york


----------

